# Bleibt ma ruhig, oder ist das eure erste Beta?



## jooxerl (7. September 2008)

Also kommt.... hier wird ja sowas von geflamed das is ja nicht mehr normal .... Hier wird EA mit Funcom verglichen buffed fertig gemacht uvm.

Ich weis ja das ihr ganzen Fanboys übelst auf WAR abgeht und glaubt es sei die erlösung und es läuft alles spitze super reibungslos und noch viele andere tolle adjektive....

Ich war schon bei etlichen Betas dabei und es ging noch nie ohne probs über die Bühne, außer AOC aber lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versteh ja das Panik ensteht, wenn ihr nicht die ersten seid die Questen könnnen, aber so denken eben alle Beta Key besitzer (ja auch ihr die schon weihen, er geht nicht etc. bleibt ma ruhig das wird noch ein Fehler sein .. den ich schon bei Tabula Rasa und Hellgate auch schon hatte ... )

Es ist verständlich wenn sich ca. 100.000 leute gleichzeitg einloggen wolln dann ncoh reggen und noch automatsiche emails geschickt werden müssen .. dazu kommt noch das die gameserver laufen solln und nicht zusammenbrechen, weil sonst wieder jeder schreit arghhh!!! was für ein dreck die BETA server sind zusammen gebrochen scheiss WAR.

Fehlt nur noch das über Bugs und lags geschimpft wird, wenn dann die ersten zocken ... Das Spiel wird auch noch 1 - 2 Monate im Ofen bleiben bis es wirklich geniesbar ist, .. zumindest meine Prognose.

Also Leute bleibt ma geschmeidigt und lasst die leute ihre Arbeit machen ... ich sag jetzt mal um 18.00 Uhr wird jeder zocken können .... und wenn net dann halt erst Morgen .. is doch nur ne Beta wo wir WAR helfen solln zum Release noch besser zu werden. Also bitte ich euch auch gleich nicht nur hirnlos zu flamen sondern verbesserungs Vorschläge zu bringen wenn es soweit ist. Ihr werdet am Realese eh 80% eurer Freizeit damit verbringen also nutzt noch eure "Freie Zeit".

Ich hoffe das doch jemand sich diesen Text durchliest und etwas ruhiger und gelassener (vllt. sogar verständnissvoller) wird.

Hochachtungsvoll

euer joox


----------



## AGrand (7. September 2008)

Das is ma ne ansage....stimm dir voll zu. Immer ihn können wir das Spiel eig. 11 tage bevor es raus kommt spielen un daher immer mit der ruhe leute   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brachial (7. September 2008)

jooxerl schrieb:


> Also kommt.... hier wird ja sowas von geflamed das is ja nicht mehr normal .... Hier wird EA mit Funcom verglichen buffed fertig gemacht uvm.
> 
> Ich weis ja das ihr ganzen Fanboys übelst auf WAR abgeht und glaubt es sei die erlösung und es läuft alles spitze super reibungslos und noch viele andere tolle adjektive....
> 
> ...



Agreed, das einzige was mich bisserl stört ist das Mythic die Open Beta Phase so kurz gestaltet. Bei DAoC dauerte sie immerhin noch einen Monat, naja egal- hab ja schon ausführlich in der Closed Beta rumeiern dürfen sollte mich also net beschweren.

Aber um nochmal meinem Vorredner recht zu geben, kein MMO kommt ohne Probleme auf den Markt ob dies nun in der Beta oder nach Release ist.
Programmieren ist ein hartes Geschäft und bei einem MMO gilt es zu bedenken das man das Spiel annehmbar auf "wasweißich"- wievielen unterschiedlichen Hardware Konfigurationen zum laufen bringt.
Genauso wie der Umstand das so oder so in der ersten Woche erstmals klar wird ob der Serverbetreiber seinen Job gut macht oder ob man ihm noch auf die Finger klopfen muss.

Also übet euch in Geduld und hört nicht auf das Gejammer der kleinen Minderheiten die damit ihr Ego auszugleichen suchen.


----------



## Lesdraka (7. September 2008)

Ganz meine Meinung!

Und wenn nicht jeder versuchen würde sich (trotz Fehlermeldung) alle zwei Sekunden immer und immer wieder einzuloggen, wäre die Seite vielleicht auch nicht so extrem überlastet und alles würde viel schneller gehen.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. September 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt ist das wirklich meine erste Beta ^^, aber ich reg mich auch nicht auf, nur sollte langsam mal was anderes kommen als der Error 414, das nervt und frisst sich langsam in mich rein ^^


----------



## Albatou (7. September 2008)

Immerhin hab ich 50€ für die Pre-Order bezahlt und bekomm nicht mal nen Key zugesendet. Ich hab schon vor über einer Woche vorbestellt. Ich bin und bleibe angepisst, verarscht werden geht mir halt gar nicht gut ab. Mag sein, dass ich seit AoC etwas überempfindlich bin, aber ich seh das nicht so.


----------



## Winn (7. September 2008)

Ich bin voll und ganz ruhig^^

Einloggen geht zwar nicht aber naja.... In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (7. September 2008)

Ich stimm dir voll und ganz zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Einfach warten das wird schon laufen^^

btw: is meine erste beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## relativ91 (7. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist das wirklich meine erste Beta ^^, aber ich reg mich auch nicht auf, nur sollte langsam mal was anderes kommen als der Error 414, das nervt und frisst sich langsam in mich rein ^^


414 steht für Timeout, woher denkt ihr denn das ein Timeout entsteht? Davon das 100.000 kleine Kinder ihre F5 Taste quälen, DAS HÄLLT KEIN SERVER AUS! Geht offline, nehmt ein Buch in die Hand oder sonstwas und versucht es heute Abend nochmal. Oder amüsiert euch über die ganzen Whiner hier *hrhr*


----------



## Tuplow5156 (7. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Immerhin hab ich 50€ für die Pre-Order bezahlt und bekomm nicht mal nen Key zugesendet. Ich hab schon vor über einer Woche vorbestellt. Ich bin und bleibe angepisst, verarscht werden geht mir halt gar nicht gut ab. Mag sein, dass ich seit AoC etwas überempfindlich bin, aber ich seh das nicht so.



Zwar wirste nicht genau das gleiche Problem immer wieder bekommen aber Probleme die identisch sind. Wie der TE schon erwähnt hat läuft nicht jede Beta reibungslos ab. Wenn es bei release besser ist, dann ist es doch wunderbar. Naja wenigstens konnten die durch den heutigen Stresstest sich angucken was auf sie zukommt, das ist auch glaub ich eher das was sie wollten (also nicht euch zu ärgern). Ich würde ein wenig mehr Geduld aufweisen und wieder merkt man wie hoch die Anforderungen der MMO Spieler geworden sind.

Zum Topic: Find ich Klasse das man solch mühe macht und sowas zu schreiben. Ich denke aber dennoch das es einige Leute gibt die sich sofort "verarscht" fühlen und denen kannste sowas 1.000 mal sagen, sie werden es immernoch nicht verstehen.

Naja, vielleicht bin ich für meinen Fall einfach nur so gelassen da ich ja in der Closed dabeigewesen bin und das Spiel schon kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madaa (7. September 2008)

Im prinzip muss ich dir zustimmen. Allerdings denke ich, dass das Hauptproblem bei solchen Aktionen die mangelnde Information ist. Menschen die unsicher sind, haben Angst und wollen diese anderen mitteilen. 
Das erste was ich an GOA's stelle machen würde, wäre News rausbringen das es Probleme gibt, es noch ca. so und so lange dauert und man sich bemüht. 

Da das aber fehlt, weil sich so ein Unternehmen nicht das Image kaputt machen will, weil es Probleme zugibt, suchen die Leute Zuflucht in den Foren und hoffen auf Antworten, die allerdings im ganzen Spam untergehen.

Ich habe ja deshalb auch eine Übersicht erstellt, die eigendlich Aufgabe von GOA wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Madaa


----------



## Ekkiman (7. September 2008)

Also meine erste Beta ist es nicht. Nur muss ich leider sagen, dass ich eine so desolate Lage bisher noch nicht erlebt habe. Sogar bei der WoW-Beta ging es deutlich besser zu. 
Das man die Seite 30 mal laden muss oder auch mal 4 Stunden später erst wieder reinschaut ist ja normal. Aber das ich mitten in der Keyeingabe zuerst ausgeloggt und nach einer weiteren halben Stunde dann lesen muss das mein Key ungültig sei, ist schon ein Grund zum Ärger. Zumal es nicht nur mir so geht und es zum Thema abgelaufener Beta-Key kein Statement von offizieller Seite gibt. Das finde ich sehr arm und ich hoffe das Spiel hält ansatzweise was es verspricht, denn der erste negative Eindruck setzt sich nun erstmal fest.


----------



## Madir (7. September 2008)

Ist nicht meine erste Beta und ich bin auch ganz ruhig. Es stört mich nur gewaltig das es so klar vorhersagbar war das das heute schief geht. 
Und das lässt sich auch ganz einfach auf GOA zurückführen. Wer eine neue Accountverwaltung am Tag des beta Starts und auch noch an einem Sonntag online bringt handelt einfach grob Fahrlässig. 

Im übrigen betrachte ich diese open Beta nicht als Beta im eigentlich Sinne sondern als Marketing Aktion. Wenn hier jetzt noch ernsthafte Probleme beim Spiel auftauchen würden ist die zeit viel zu knapp um sie bis zum head start zu beheben. Und wenn man eine Marketing Aktion so handelt wie es derzeit passiert muss man sich auch über Aufrung bei den zukünftigen Kunden nicht wundern. In der USA läuft das jedenfalls wesentlich runder.


----------



## Dror71 (7. September 2008)

jooxerl schrieb:


> Also kommt.... hier wird ja sowas von geflamed das is ja nicht mehr normal .... Hier wird EA mit Funcom verglichen buffed fertig gemacht uvm.
> 
> Ich weis ja das ihr ganzen Fanboys übelst auf WAR abgeht und glaubt es sei die erlösung und es läuft alles spitze super reibungslos und noch viele andere tolle adjektive....
> 
> ...



Hättest du dir mit der energie die nötig war diesen geistigen dünpfiff zu verfassen lieber einen runtergeholt  so wären die 2-3 minuten nicht ganz fürn hintern gewesen. 

Das mag jetzt geflammt sein aber was anderes kann man auf so einen geschreibsel nicht antworten. 
Aber da du immerhin schreiben kannst und anscheinend auch den ein/aus knopf an deinem pc findest  versuch ich es trotzdem.

1. Eine account anmeldung auf den aller aller und nochmals allerletzten drücker zu setzen hatt nix mit bugs etc zu tun sondern mit einer bodenlosen inkompetenz und ignoranz seitens goa. das es anders geht sieht man bei mythic die genug grips hatten dies schon seit 14 tagen zu ermöglichen.

2. Wenn du ernsthaft glaubst das Goa auch nur einen froschfurz auf sinnvolle vorschläge gibt dann hast du noch nie Daoc gezockt und kennst diesen verein nicht anährend. Übrigens hab ich eine brücke zu verkaufen. Interessiert?

3. Es geht hier nicht darum um wieviel uhr man zocken kann sonder darum das hier abertausende von zukünftigen zahlenden spielern vorgeführt bekommen welche inkompetenz hier bei goa herrscht und somit das ganze eine public releations gau sondern gleichen ist.

Das wäre es warum hier so so viele "sinnlos" flamen


----------



## jooxerl (7. September 2008)

Madaa schrieb:


> Im prinzip muss ich dir zustimmen. Allerdings denke ich, dass das Hauptproblem bei solchen Aktionen die mangelnde Information ist. Menschen die unsicher sind, haben Angst und wollen diese anderen mitteilen.
> Das erste was ich an GOA's stelle machen würde, wäre News rausbringen das es Probleme gibt, es noch ca. so und so lange dauert und man sich bemüht.
> 
> Da das aber fehlt, weil sich so ein Unternehmen nicht das Image kaputt machen will, weil es Probleme zugibt, suchen die Leute Zuflucht in den Foren und hoffen auf Antworten, die allerdings im ganzen Spam untergehen.
> ...



Ich kann dir hier auch nur teilweise Recht geben. 

Problem eins was mir spontan dabei einfällt ist ,dass sicher alle Mitarbeiter mit 110% arbeiten und keinen Nerv haben News oder Prognosen zu schreiben die dann in 2std. Später wiederrufen werden müssen. 
Wo ich gleich zu Problem zwei komme: Sagen wir in den News steht Start um 16 Uhr dann haben wir das selbe Problem, nein ich meine nicht das im Buffed forum um 15.59 und 16.01 steht WTF warum geht es noch nicht?!, ich rede von dem gewaltigen Anstrum und wir wärn wieder beim selben Probem wie grade auch. Ich war mal bei einer neuen Domain eröffnung von einer ClanPage dabei, wir haben auch keine News geschrieben in der Hoffnung das langsam immer mehr leute kommen bis es schließlich in einem Forum steht und alle reinströmen, es wäre sicher möglich das auch GOA darauf zurückgreift und hofft wenn die ersten Mails durchsickern der Ansturm nicht ganz so heftig ist.

Aber Natürlich wäre Aufklährung News etc. sehr gut und auch das was man erwartet, doch dazu braucht man auch User die nicht zum Termin die F5 taste mit einem selbst gebauten Schluckspecht vergewaltigen und in dauerbetrieb nehmen.


----------



## Lecktor (7. September 2008)

Dror71 schrieb:


> 2. Wenn du ernsthaft glaubst das Goa auch nur einen froschfurz auf sinnvolle vorschläge gibt dann hast du noch nie Daoc gezockt und kennst diesen verein nicht anährend. Übrigens hab ich eine brücke zu verkaufen. Interessiert?




Jep was verlangst den, suche ne brücke auf Avalon/Midgard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amundah (7. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Immerhin hab ich 50€ für die Pre-Order bezahlt und bekomm nicht mal nen Key zugesendet. Ich hab schon vor über einer Woche vorbestellt. Ich bin und bleibe angepisst, verarscht werden geht mir halt gar nicht gut ab. Mag sein, dass ich seit AoC etwas überempfindlich bin, aber ich seh das nicht so.



Eine Pre-Order heißt eigentlich nur das du sicher am Erscheinungstag ein Spiel bekommst, und nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das du zum Beispiel früher ins Spiel kannst etc. sind nur extras seitens Mythic.


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

wenigstens einer is ruhig und versucht die anderen zu beruhigen


----------



## Graveman (7. September 2008)

also ich rege mich ziemlich auf da ich die CO gekauft habe mit dem Wortlaut
Garantierter zugang zur oben beta und nun kann ich mich rumärgern weil die ca. 500.000 keys verschenkt haben und alle gleichzeiteig on gehen 

sorry aber ich kann nich als dienstleitung die leute die zahlen mit denen dies gratis bekommen geleichsetzten das ist unverschämt


----------



## uk_uk (7. September 2008)

Dror71 schrieb:


> Hättest du dir mit der energie die nötig war diesen geistigen dünpfiff zu verfassen lieber einen runtergeholt  so wären die 2-3 minuten nicht ganz fürn hintern gewesen. (...)



Den Rest deines infantilen Gebashes kann man sich sparen. Und wenn du irgendwann einmal der deutschen Sprache insofern mächtig bist, ab und zu ein Komma richtig zu setzen, kannst du es ja gerne noch mal versuchen, hier einen auf Pseudo-Checker zu machen.


----------



## Ni0x (7. September 2008)

> 1. Eine account anmeldung auf den aller aller und nochmals allerletzten drücker zu setzen hatt nix mit bugs etc zu tun sondern mit einer bodenlosen inkompetenz und ignoranz seitens goa. das es anders geht sieht man bei mythic die genug grips hatten dies schon seit 14 tagen zu ermöglichen. (...)



Ich glaube manche haben die Bedeutung von "Stresstest" noch nicht so ganz vertanden, schade eigentlich...


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Ni0x schrieb:


> Ich glaube manche haben die Bedeutung von "Stresstest" noch nicht so ganz vertanden, schade eigentlich...



Nur laut der meldung ist der stresstest wohl für die regestrierung "erfolgreich ?" beendet...

Nur selber merk ich seit 9.30 uhr nichts von dem erfolgreich genau so kommen nur mehr probleme als weniger also schiefgelaufen ist da eindeutig was.

Will auch sehen wie die das mit dem späten vormittag regeln...klar spielen können ein par...aber nur die aus der Closed beta und ich will sehen wie die mit den par hampelmännern nen stresstest für die server machen wollen.


----------



## Tanadur (7. September 2008)

Und was hat das mit Fanboy-Gespamme zu tun? Nichts...

Es geht einfach darum das die ganze Aktion schlecht vorbereitet wurde. So kann man aber nunmal heute nicht mehr verfahren, egal welches MMO oder wer es heraus bringt. Es hätte dem Game sicherlich gut getan, das Release um 6 Monate zu verschieben und den WotLK Hype aus dem Weg zu gehen, aber EA will ja die dicke Kohle machen, nur der Schuß kann gefährlich nach hinten losgehen.

Es ist nunmal so, aber man muß sich an dem Erfolg von dem Blizzard Spielchen messen lassen, egal welchen Inhalt du bietest. Es interessieren nur Abos und das langfristig, ich befürchte aber das in der mittlerweile schnellebigen MMO-Welt Warhammer untergeht wenn Mythic/GOA grundsätzlich so weitermachen, die DAoC Zeiten sind vorbei. MMO erscheinen im Halbjahrestakt (bzw. Erweiterungen), da ist kein Platz für grobe Schnitzer. Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## Ni0x (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> *Nur laut der meldung ist der stresstest wohl für die regestrierung "erfolgreich ?" beendet...*
> 
> Nur selber merk ich seit 9.30 uhr nichts von dem erfolgreich genau so kommen nur mehr probleme als weniger also schiefgelaufen ist da eindeutig was.
> 
> Will auch sehen wie die das mit dem späten vormittag regeln...klar spielen können ein par...aber nur die aus der Closed beta und *ich will sehen wie die mit den par hampelmännern nen stresstest für die server machen wollen.*



jo erfolgreich kann man das nennen... ^.^

n paar, die es schon geschafft haben ohne CB-Access in die OB zu kommen haben ja auch schon im Forum geflamed, dass so wenig los is und dass es langweilig ist, also stress auf keinen Fall, haben wahrscheinlich immo einen GM bzw. eine Person im ingame-Support für 2 Spieler oder so ^^


----------



## Kabak (7. September 2008)

ich bin auch ruhig nur da ich nur noch 2 tage urlaub hab würd ich schon gern spielen ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Ni0x schrieb:


> jo erfolgreich kann man das nennen... ^.^
> 
> n paar, die es schon geschafft haben ohne CB-Access in die OB zu kommen haben ja auch schon im Forum geflamed, dass so wenig los is und dass es langweilig ist, also stress auf keinen Fall, haben wahrscheinlich immo einen GM bzw. eine Person im ingame-Support für 2 Spieler oder so ^^



Ich sags mal so.

Sie haben erfolgreif ihre login server so wie ihre datenbank zerschossen, die keys zerstört und dazu noch alles andere mögliche geschaft was man falsch machen kann.

Aber sehen wir es so...lieber jetzt...als bei releas...weil dann krieg ich nen rappel und hau meine Digitale version von vorhammer an die wand Oo...


----------



## Ni0x (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so.
> 
> Sie haben erfolgreif ihre login server so wie ihre datenbank zerschossen, die keys zerstört und dazu noch alles andere mögliche geschaft was man falsch machen kann.
> 
> Aber sehen wir es so...lieber jetzt...als bei releas...weil dann krieg ich nen rappel und hau meine Digitale version von vorhammer an die wand Oo...



jo, lieber jetzt, als bei Release, ich denke darum haben sie auch so viele keys rausgehauen.

...und nimm mal n Video davon auf, falls es soweit kommt, das will ich auch sehn ;D


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Ni0x schrieb:


> jo, lieber jetzt, als bei Release, ich denke darum haben sie auch so viele keys rausgehauen.
> 
> ...und nimm mal n Video davon auf, falls es soweit kommt, das will ich auch sehn ;D



=P joa das schick ich dir gleich nach dem bild wie ich meine "Imaginere" katze streichel...^^


----------



## Ni0x (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> =P joa das schick ich dir gleich nach dem bild wie ich meine "Imaginere" katze streichel...^^


/offtopic
au cool, wo kann man die kaufen? ^^
/backtotopic


----------



## Aranie (7. September 2008)

Ich kann dem Threadersteller generell nur zustimmen, aber es gibt einige Dinge die Goa einfach ändern muss, sonst läuft garnichts.

1. Ihre Informationspolitik ist gleich 0, das kann einfach nicht sein.
2. Sie wollen mit der Open Beta sicherlich einen Stresstest haben für Server etc, aber dann müssen sie auch drauß lernen. Man kann jetzt schon das Fazit ziehen:
    - Die Homepage als Flash ist absolut unsinnig.
    - Für die Homepage müssen dringend weitere Serverkapazitäten zur Verfügung gestellt werden

....


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

*flenn* Die machen eine kostenlose Open-Beta....aber alle glauben das ist eine Woche für die User zum Spiel antesten ...böse Firma*sniff*


----------



## Ni0x (7. September 2008)

Aranie schrieb:


> Ich kann dem Threadersteller generell nur zustimmen, aber es gibt einige Dinge die Goa einfach ändern muss, sonst läuft garnichts.
> 
> 1. Ihre Informationspolitik ist gleich 0, das kann einfach nicht sein.
> 2. Sie wollen mit der Open Beta sicherlich einen Stresstest haben für Server etc, aber dann müssen sie auch drauß lernen. Man kann jetzt schon das Fazit ziehen:
> ...



/Sign, besonders die Flashpage ist totaler schwachsinn, ich denke ohne Flash würd auch alles etwas schneller gehen


----------



## Eliaas (7. September 2008)

Aus unserer Gilde kann auch grad der erste seinen Charakter erstellen. Es wurd eine Dunkelelfe ;-P

Bei mir sind es mittlerweile über 5h warten auf die Mail, naja.

Edit....erster Mob tot um 17.15 Uhr :-)


----------



## Wantansoup (7. September 2008)

Eliaas schrieb:


> Aus unserer Gilde kann auch grad der erste seinen Charakter erstellen. Es wurd eine Dunkelelfe ;-P
> 
> Bei mir sind es mittlerweile über 5h warten auf die Mail, naja.
> 
> Edit....erster Mob tot um 17.15 Uhr :-)



Du schüttest gerade Salz in meine Wunden....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja muss ich halt weiter auf die Mail warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

Kann auch spielen...


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

/sign


----------



## Fallstead (7. September 2008)

Muss dem TE einfach nur zustimmen, bleibt alle ganz ruhig und freut euch, das dass Spiel überhaupt auf den Markt kommt.
Neben bei könnt ihr ja ein bisschen chillige Mukke hören z.B: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ax1RBYzjOaI&...feature=related

Auf die dürft ihr euch richtig freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shawn_duh (7. September 2008)

Eliaas schrieb:


> Aus unserer Gilde kann auch grad der erste seinen Charakter erstellen. Es wurd eine Dunkelelfe ;-P
> 
> Bei mir sind es mittlerweile über 5h warten auf die Mail, naja.
> 
> *Edit....erster Mob tot um 17.15 Uhr :-)*



Das muss ich in mein Tagebuch schreiben....so ein erlebnis bekomm ich nie wieder ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, aber das mit der Anmeldung war mir von vorn herein klar, das alles überlastet sein sollte. Aber das die Datenbanken für die Keys "schrott" sein soll hab ich noch nie gehört...mal was neues . ^^


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

endlich mal wer der ne ahnung hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also was mich bischen stört sind diese kleinen dreckigen... ( den teil lasse mer aus ) .. die sich riesig einen abfreuen das se spielen können und das auch überall rumbrüllen müssen... ( naja gut ihr meinst ja bestimmt net sooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bin halt bischen gestresst weil ich gern gespielt hätte aber naja man kann nicht alles haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weissuser (7. September 2008)

der schüttet nen ganzen eimer salz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Darf ich unruhig werden weil

DES IST MEINE ERSTE BETA!!! xDDD


----------



## jooxerl (7. September 2008)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Kann auch spielen...



Langsam können doch die ersten loslegen, bitte nicht falsch verstehn und jetzt alle posten und flamen: Warum ich noch nicht?!!??!


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

Fachmännisches Gerede die Lösung ist gaaanz einfach:

Der Zentral server hält das anmelden 1000er net aus, daher 414.
die daten können in dem falle meistens net ganz durch, 300
während der reg kann es sein das zuviele auf einmal reggen, wieder 414

anderst gesagt das gesamte netzwerk ist überlastet .

mit zwei drei anderen servern wäre das kein problem gewesen

aber das kennen wir ja, wow usw. lässt grüssen.

sie lernen nie von den fehlern oder sie wollen es nicht

war wird heute noch starten zwar net für alle aber viele werden heute schon spielen
in dieser hinsicht bin ich zuversichtlich

sow nebenbei wer noch nie an einer beta war KANN das nicht wissen, leute die jezd behaupten WAR sei schlecht, 
bleibt bei wow oder anderem diese leute brauchen wir nicht

der sinn der beta sind genau solche probleme zu bearbeiten wie viele wissen oder auch nicht
der sogenannte ''Stresstest'' gehört eben zu ner beta und seid geehrt das ihr auch ein teil von seid!

WAR is coming! das wissen wir alle!

greetz Matze aka Murli


----------



## weissuser (7. September 2008)

Kann es sein das die Anmeldung gar nicht mehr geht?


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

weissuser schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Anmeldung gar nicht mehr geht?



joh weil sie an den servern arbeiten bissl geduld dann sollte das mit dem reggen

bei ALLEN funzen


----------



## jooxerl (7. September 2008)

Warlock_Killer91 schrieb:


> aber das kennen wir ja, wow usw. lässt grüssen.
> 
> sie lernen nie von den fehlern oder sie wollen es nicht
> 
> greetz Matze aka Murli



Die merken das schon aber die 2-5 Server mehr kosten halt leider auch Geld, und warum für ne Beta die den einzelen Server auslasten (und dann einfach ausrechnen, Beispiel: Server bricht bei 10.000 Spielern zusammen wir rechnen mit 100.000 Spielern also 10 Server her (vereinfachte Zahlen))

Wozu gleich 10 Server holen und schauen wann er zambricht wenn man für weniger Geld die selben Infos kriegt .. natürlich zu unserem bedauern...


----------



## Sparkiller (7. September 2008)

Durch den Ablauf dieser "Open Beta" haben eine Menge potentieller Kunden nun schon einmal einen schlechten Eindruck davon erhalten, was den Service, die Informationspolik und das technische Know-How der Firma angeht. Und das Argument, daß man die Freischaltung des Beta-Codes erst Heute vornehmen kann um die Hardware-Grenzen zu erkennen, würde dem Ganzen eigentlich nur die Krone aufsetzen. Daß die Server dadurch überlastet sind, hätte wohl jeder schon vorher sagen können, ohne daß man die Warhammer-Fans dadurch verprellen muß. (_Meine_ Meinung!)


----------



## shawn_duh (7. September 2008)

Läuft was im TV womit ich mich ablenken kann ?! ^^

Denke auch, das es die nächsten Stunden besser laufen wird....schritt für schritt....ist zwar nicht meine erste Open Beta, rege mich dennoch auf. ^^ Aber lasse es nicht hier im Forum raus. Dafür habe ich meinen Knetball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Durch den Ablauf dieser "Open Beta" haben eine Menge potentieller Kunden nun schon einmal einen schlechten Eindruck davon erhalten



Anfänger...wer dadurch schon einen Eidnruck bekommen sollte und das Game als "schlecht" bezeichnet sollte es lassen und seinen Key weitergeben.
Es ist eine BETA...bei WoW war es genau so und es wurde erfolgreich.


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

is schon bekannt wann sie ca. wieder online sein werden?

Is ja kein vergleich zur GW beta hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damals gabs noch kein chaos unter den Usern haha


----------



## xXavieXx (7. September 2008)

jooxerl schrieb:


> Die merken das schon aber die 2-5 Server mehr kosten halt leider auch Geld, und warum für ne Beta die den einzelen Server auslasten (und dann einfach ausrechnen, Beispiel: Server bricht bei 10.000 Spielern zusammen wir rechnen mit 100.000 Spielern also 10 Server her (vereinfachte Zahlen))
> 
> Wozu gleich 10 Server holen und schauen wann er zambricht wenn man für weniger Geld die selben Infos kriegt .. natürlich zu unserem bedauern...



"Mein Server" läuft atm doch recht konstant ohne Laggs oder discs


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

jooxerl schrieb:


> Die merken das schon aber die 2-5 Server mehr kosten halt leider auch Geld, und warum für ne Beta die den einzelen Server auslasten (und dann einfach ausrechnen, Beispiel: Server bricht bei 10.000 Spielern zusammen wir rechnen mit 100.000 Spielern also 10 Server her (vereinfachte Zahlen))
> 
> Wozu gleich 10 Server holen und schauen wann er zambricht wenn man für weniger Geld die selben Infos kriegt .. natürlich zu unserem bedauern...



ist eben so

da lässt sich nichts machen ausser abwarten und kaffee trinken und kippen rauchen..

naja ich bleibe WAR treu!

auch wenn der start verunglückt ist
das haisst net das das spiel nix taugt!

wie gesagt:

WAR is coming! WoW going under.


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung die wievielte Beta das von mir ist, aber das was heute hier passiert ist gelinde gesagt blanker Hohn und tut langsam weh.


----------



## Grifinn (7. September 2008)

also ich versuchs auch schon seit frühs (meine frau sprinkt schon im dreieck *g*) 


so nebenbei. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4tjEB8aIw4 find ich echt nice


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. September 2008)

Bin grad leicht angenervt..Als CE-Vorbesteller sitz ich hier und muss lesen, dass jetzt einige spielen dürfen (die teilweise nen Key gewonnen haben) und ich hier gammeln muss..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BurnInHell (7. September 2008)

shawn_duh schrieb:


> Läuft was im TV womit ich mich ablenken kann ?! ^^
> 
> Denke auch, das es die nächsten Stunden besser laufen wird....schritt für schritt....ist zwar nicht meine erste Open Beta, rege mich dennoch auf. ^^ Aber lasse es nicht hier im Forum raus. Dafür habe ich meinen Knetball
> 
> ...


----------



## gorey (7. September 2008)

spätestens heute ist meine hoffnung, dass das spiel genauso viele kinder anzieht wie wow, gestorben.. schade


----------



## shawn_duh (7. September 2008)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Gleich kommen die Simpsons XD



Yeah danke ! ^^



> spätestens heute ist meine hoffnung, dass das spiel genauso viele kinder anzieht wie wow, gestorben.. schade



Ähm...d.h. du willst Kiddys in Warhammer? Überdenk deinen Satz nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

gorey schrieb:


> spätestens heute ist meine hoffnung, dass das spiel genauso viele kinder anzieht wie wow, gestorben.. schade


So? Findest du die Leute hier etwa besonders erwachsen?


----------



## Halwin (7. September 2008)

Grifinn schrieb:


> also ich versuchs auch schon seit frühs (meine frau sprinkt schon im dreieck *g*)
> 
> 
> so nebenbei. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4tjEB8aIw4 find ich echt nice



Wohin sprinkt sie denn? Kannst sie dann ja direkt mal den Satz des Büdagorass anwenden lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaria (7. September 2008)

Oh man ich amüsier mich herrlich

irgendwie mach ich mir echt sorgen um die Community wenn wegen so ner verzögernung einer kostenlosen open beta schon so rumgeflamed wird.

*Naja heute sind wohl viele Fanboys, die gedacht haben War wird das übermegaultra Spiel auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgefallen.
Naja an die die das heute für peinlich und unmöglich und absolute Verarsche ansehen, kauft euch das Spiel besser nicht!(oder spielt zumindest nicht die beta) Sonnst werdet ihr die nächsten Tage noch mehr entteuscht sein.*

naja tut mir leid für die leute die auf jeden beitrag "War is Coming" geschrieben haben... War is wohl dochnet so schnell Coming ^^ 
Ne sry das Spiel wird zu release sicher kein überspiel, ich denke die die immer war is comming geschrieben haben werden nach dem Probemonat aufhören mit dem spiel (weils zu buggy is weils wohl "unspielbar" ist und so weiter, wie mans eben kennt) .... und man hat in dem Spiel ne angenehme atmosphere.


----------



## Jarl1886 (7. September 2008)

Moin leute....ich warte auch schon den ganzen tag. Habs heute mittag mal wieder versucht aber ging auch nich richtig...naja

Kanns sein, dass man jetzt nichmal mehr in das regestrieren menü rein kommt?

LG


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

naja ich finde auch das einfach zu viel geflamed wird. eamythik hat sich jetzt 2ten mal für goa als publisher entschieden.. so verkehrt kann es also nicht sein.

ich hab es lieber wenn alle goa leute mit den server beschäftigt sind, als alle 5min eine info rauszuhauen.. es kommt einem einfach nur soo lange vor. schaut mal in den anderen thread da werden die infos gesammelt.


----------



## Knoedeluxe (7. September 2008)

gorey schrieb:


> spätestens heute ist meine hoffnung, dass das spiel genauso viele kinder anzieht wie wow, gestorben.. schade



ist doch gut wenn nich so viele kinder dabei sind, oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

Die Rechtschreibung einiger User ist grandios! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> naja tut mir leid für die leute die auf jeden beitrag "War is Coming" geschrieben haben... War is wohl dochnet so schnell Coming ^^
> Ne sry das Spiel wird zu release sicher kein überspiel, ich denke die die immer war is comming geschrieben haben werden nach dem Probemonat aufhören mit dem spiel (weils zu buggy is weils wohl "unspielbar" ist und so weiter, wie mans eben kennt) .... und man hat in dem Spiel ne angenehme atmosphere.



Und woher nimmst du deine fundierten Aussagen? Selbst schon getestet ja?


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

bekomm jetzt die meldung "login derzeit nicht möglich"
schon lächerlich


----------



## latosa (7. September 2008)

die konto erstellung hat nix mit der beta des spiels zutun das muß man einfach vorher machen und nicht auf den letzten drücker b ei hdro sind se auch 2 tage früher wie angegeben gestartet um dem andrang aus dem weg zugehen


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

gorey schrieb:


> spätestens heute ist meine hoffnung, dass das spiel genauso viele kinder anzieht wie wow, gestorben.. schade



Wieder so einer....ich bin auch erst 14? Und? Ich führ mich auch halbwegs "normal" auf...
Was ist wohl kindischer, ein "Kind" dass War spielt oder ein "Erwachsener" der dies deskriminiert?

Denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## Sherisys (7. September 2008)

das porblem ist in der usa laufen sie ohne probleme grad und goa bekommst bei uns net hin...


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Ich habe ein Problem (das ist Freude und wut in einem^^)

1. Ich hab keinen 414 Fehler bekommen

ABER

2. Mein Nickname ist ungültig egal was ich eingebe es steht immer dran: Euer Nickname muss sich von eurem Login und Passwort unterscheiden. Er muss 4 bis 15 Zeichen bestehen

Aber mein Name erfüllt diese anforderungen (egal welchen ich nehm)

Kann mir pls,pls,pls einer helfen


----------



## Aranie (7. September 2008)

So jetzt kann ich doch nicht mehr Ruhig bleiben, es gibt eine neue News:


"Der Moment, auf den ihr alle gewartet habt, ist gekommen: Die europäischen Server von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning öffnen ihre Pforten für den offenen Betatest! Jetzt ist es an euch, den Patcher zu starten und auf die Server zu stürmen! *Alle Tester aus der Closed Beta haben sofort Zugang, alle anderen werden in Wellen eingelassen.*

Für die deutsche Community stehen zunächst fünf Server bereit:
Averland
Carroburg
Egrimm 
Galrauch
Kemmler


Bekannte Probleme:
Charakternamen können nur das englische A-Z Alphabet ohne Sonderzeichen oder Umlaute enthalten.
Alle Open Beta Server laufen mit dem Standard-Regelwerk – es sind keine Open RvR oder Rollenspiel-Server verfügbar.
Die Sprachausgabe ist nur auf Englisch enthalten. Ein optionaler Download mit Sprachausgabe für die restlichen Sprachen wird später nachgereicht.


Es ist uns von GOA eine Freude, WAR nach Europa zu bringen – wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld! WAAAAGH!!"



Sprich mit Pech spielt man erst in 3-4 Tagen Beta, da man die falsche Welle erwischt, wann man auf die Server darf... ganz toll


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Oh man ich amüsier mich herrlich
> 
> irgendwie mach ich mir echt sorgen um die Community wenn wegen so ner verzögernung einer kostenlosen open beta schon so rumgeflamed wird.
> 
> ...



Was hat der Publisher mit dem Produkt zu tun? Du bist wohl ne ziemlich "IQ-Freie-Zone"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  du hast ja mal echt keinen Plan..Flamerjunge


----------



## Deregond (7. September 2008)

Vielleicht ist das ganze nur eine Aktion, um die ganzen Kiddies auszusortieren, deren Erwartungen viel zu hoch sind?

Edith sagt: Achja und @ Glaria: ololololoololol selten so gelacht a. kannst kann ich besser Deutsch als du und das als Schweizer obwohl das kein Kunststück ist und b. babbelst du nur Scheisse, c. Dachtest du WoW wär völlig Bugfrei erschienen?

Fazit: Ich könnte zwar auch noch das Griechische und das Chinesische und diverse andere Alphabete(heisst das so?) durchgehen, trotzdem könnte ich dich angemessen genug beleidigen du Vollpfosten

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Deregond


----------



## Zoroasther (7. September 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Bin grad leicht angenervt..Als CE-Vorbesteller sitz ich hier und muss lesen, dass jetzt einige spielen dürfen (die teilweise nen Key gewonnen haben) und ich hier gammeln muss..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willkommen im Club "Angesäuerte CE Vorbesteller" Wir verteilen Gratisfehlermeldungen, Neustarts und Standbilder. Möchtest auch du Mitglied werden? 1-800-414


p.s.: Aufnahmen derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## Kaltonas (7. September 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Was hat der Publisher mit dem Produkt zu tun? Du bist wohl ne ziemlich "IQ-Freie-Zone"...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da der Puplisher auch mit Geldgeber ist kann er druck auf die Entwickler machen, das sie ein produkt zu früh veröffentlichen. Ist schon oft genug passiert und EA trau ich eh nicht mehr über den Weg^^


----------



## HobbySoldat (7. September 2008)

Zoroasther schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club "Angesäuerte CE Vorbesteller" Wir verteilen Gratisfehlermeldungen, Neustarts und Standbilder. Möchtest auch du Mitglied werden? 1-800-414
> 
> 
> p.s.: Aufnahmen derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten.


fehlt nur noch, : Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten an einer Lösung.

^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. September 2008)

Kaltonas schrieb:


> Da der Puplisher auch mit Geldgeber ist kann er druck auf die Entwickler machen, das sie ein produkt zu früh veröffentlichen. Ist schon oft genug passiert und EA trau ich eh nicht mehr über den Weg^^



Für eine verkorkste Log-In Seite, kann weder das Spiel, noch EA was. Das liegt an GoA..und hier wegen einem Stresstest das Spiel zu flamen ist unterste Schublade, und der Typ da, Axxx  irgendwas, sollte sich lieber verkrümeln. Denn meckern kann er, wenn es hier um den Release des Spiels geht, geht es aber nicht, also Sinnfreier und ziemlich dummer Flame.


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

[qoute]Sicherlich habt ihr alle unsere Nachrichten über die Registrierungsseite und den Patchprozess verfolgt. Einige von euch sind im Laufe des Tages in diesem Zusammenhang auf Probleme gestoßen. Wir sind uns dieser Probleme bewusst und arbeiten an einer Lösung.

Wie wir in einer vorangegangenen Nachricht geschrieben haben, kann es beim Verbinden mit unserem Kontosystem zu Timeouts kommen (Fehlermeldung 414). Die Verbindung zwischen der Webseite und unserer Kontodatenbank braucht noch etwas Optimierung. Unsere Techniker arbeiten daran und leider bremst diese Arbeit den Prozess noch zusätzlich ab. Wir erwarten in Kürze deutliche Verbesserungen.

Ein Missverständnis besagt, dass jeder einen neuen Account benötigt. Dies trifft nicht zu. Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com besitzt, braucht ihr nur noch euren Code auf dieser Seite einzugeben.

Einigen von euch wurde während des Registrierungsprozesses gesagt, dass ihr Code abgelaufen ist. Wir suchen momentan nach der Ursache dieser Fehlermeldung. Ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass der Code gültig ist und bleibt.

Es kann passieren, dass der Patcher seine Arbeit einstellt. Unser technisches Team arbeitet an einer Leistungssteigerung des Patchers und einige ihrer Änderungen können dazu führen, dass die Verbindung zwischen eurem Client und unserem Patchserver kurzzeitig abbricht. Wenn dies eintrifft, startet den Patcher bitte neu, er nimmt seine Arbeit am Beginn der Datei wieder auf, die herunter geladen wurde, als die Verbindung verloren ging.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten und arbeiten an einer Verbesserung der gesamten Situation. [/qoute]


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

mal wieder ist der regestrierungsserver offline, tolle leistung^^


----------



## Daze235 (7. September 2008)

Wow, du bist ja echt nen asi.
Warst schon bei sovielen Betas, das macht dich echt cool.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich nichts besseres erwartet seitens einer Firma von EA...
An einen SONNTAG(!) eine Acc. Registrierung zu starten, dazu noch die Open Beta zu launchen, naja... organisatorisch ginge das besser


----------



## Ni0x (7. September 2008)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch, : Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten an einer Lösung.
> 
> ^^



das wär dann aber wieder Blizzard ;D


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

also es soll wohl bald losgehen! es wurden alle probleme behoben (zumindest die, die bisher deutlich zu bemerken waren). die neue page samt login werden jeden moment hochgeladen.


----------



## PiGrimar (7. September 2008)

10 Std hab sie Gebrauch um die Server ans laufen zu bekommen für die jenigen die Eh schon in der Beta waren +- ein ppar die in den 10 Std Glück hatten. 
Und nu Login Down bis ............ wer weis das schon.


----------



## Efgrib (7. September 2008)

ich finde dieses beta-argument ziemlich schwachsinnig, schliesslich soll das spiel getestet werden,  keiner mehr muss heutzutage web-server testen, dafür gibts sogar extra simulationen mit denen man sowas testen kann, dazu muss man nicht tausende potentielle kunden enttäuschen. jeder der in der branche arbeitet, weiss wie sich ein server verhält wenn zig-tausen leute draufzugreifen, und von einer firma die jahrelange erfahrung hat, kann man erwarten das sie ihren serverpark entsprechend vorbereiten, und hier hat goa eindeutig versagt. wenn die spieleserver net halten, ist das entschuldbar, aber wenn die webserver mit der accountverwaltung versagen, ist das schlamperei seitens goa!


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

So bei mir ist die Reg mail angekommen. Versuche grad zu regen. mal sehen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ach und razyl, falls du immernochnicht bemerkt hast, es war von anfang an geplant! sonntag, 10.000 keys und keine anmeldung vorher möglich. man wollte alles auf einen tag setzten. 

der STRESSTEST war angekündigt! zum release wird es doch auch so sein.. da man keine keys rausgeben kann. die versandhändler verschicken ihre games alle an einem tag samt key. heute sollte und wurde hoffentlich erfoglreich alles ausgemerzt..


----------



## Madir (7. September 2008)

Was mich bei einigen Kommentaren hier wundert ist das GOA mit EA oder Mythic gleichgesetzt wird und Probleme mit der Accountverwaltung eines regionalen Partners auf das Spiel übertragen werden.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> ach und razyl, falls du immernochnicht bemerkt hast, es war von anfang an geplant! sonntag, 10.000 keys und keine anmeldung vorher möglich. man wollte alles auf einen tag setzten.
> 
> der STRESSTEST war angekündigt! zum release wird es doch auch so sein.. da man keine keys rausgeben kann. die versandhändler verschicken ihre games alle an einem tag samt key. heute sollte und wurde hoffentlich erfoglreich alles ausgemerzt..


Jo und was haben die nun davon? Ne menge verärgerter Spieler/Betatester, man hätte genauso einen Montag nehmen können etc...
Sonntag = da sind meist alle zuhause
Montag= nichtarbeiter= können frühs sich registrieren
              Schüler/Arbeiter die vllt um die Zeit schon nach hause kommen= können sich nachmittags registriere
               Arbeiter die spät nach hause kommen = abends registrieren


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

Leider ja. Aber so ist es eben wenn man ein Programm für zu viele User raus bringt, die einfach keine Ahnung haben und keine wollen. Es geht hier bei den meisten doch sowieso nur ums Rang Pushen und möglichst viel Dampf abzulassen. Meines erachtens hätten die Moderatoren den ersten Thread nicht schließen dürfen.. 

Jetzt meint jeder in jedem Thread seinen Frust Luft zu machen.



@ Razyl: Sag mal schnallst du noch was? Man wollte bewusst darauf verzichten eine solche "Spaltung" zu haben. Es ging um die totale Überbelastung des Systems. Du Fragst nach dem Sinn? Sie haben heute garantiert nicht noch einen Server aufgestellt und trotzdem wird gleich alles rund laufen nur durch Optimierung. Warte es einfach ab.


----------



## Nanimo (7. September 2008)

Stresstest von was? Das ist doch kein Stresstest das ist einfach Blödsinn denn sie verzapft haben!


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> @ Razyl: Sag mal schnallst du noch was? Man wollte bewusst darauf verzichten eine solche "Spaltung" zu haben. Es ging um die totale Überbelastung des Systems. Du Fragst nach dem Sinn? Sie haben heute garantiert nicht noch einen Server aufgestellt und trotzdem wird gleich alles rund laufen nur durch Optimierung. Warte es einfach ab.


Stresstest? Ich nenne eher sowas unorganisiert (was man bei Blizzards Beta auch net super nennen kann...). Ich spiele selber keine BEta von WAR, aber wenn ich lese das die Server down sind bzw oben sind und kein Login oder so nutzbar ist, sorry das ist irgendwie dumm


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

Unwissenheit und die fehlende Geduld sind die Probleme unserer Jugend. Du willst hier eine Beta spielen! Kostenlos! Also die Publisher doch auch ihren Spaß. Oder meinst du es geht hier darum, dass du Fehler im Spiel selber findest? Nein! Es geht nur darum wie rund die Server laufen.

Für Optimierungen ist auch noch genug Zeit wenn alles das Spiel spielen.


@ Razyl: Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Die Closed Beta spieler sind bereits am spielen.

Das es zu unerwarteten Fehlern kam kann keiner abstreiten, aber das die Open-Beta genau dafür ist wohl auch nicht oder?


----------



## Zoroasther (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> Unwissenheit und die fehlende Geduld sind die Probleme unserer Jugend. Du willst hier eine Beta spielen! Kostenlos! Also die Publisher doch auch ihren Spaß. Oder meinst du es geht hier darum, dass du Fehler im Spiel selber findest? Nein! Es geht nur darum wie rund die Server laufen.
> 
> Für Optimierungen ist auch noch genug Zeit wenn alles das Spiel spielen.



Kostenlos? Die open beta war ursprünglich mal Bestandteil der pre order der CE. Und wenn es ohnehin nur als Promo-Aktion gedacht war, nun ja, tolle Promo... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

Dein Aufpreis begründet sich einfach darin, dass du einen garantierten Zugang hast. Nicht das du bevorzugt in das Spiel kommst. Bitte die Tatsachen im Auge behalten und nichts an den Haaren herbeiziehen.


----------



## Jarl1886 (7. September 2008)

leute kommt alle mal wieder runter....mal im ernst wie viele von euch haben den key gewonnen? wahrscheinlich genug. genau wie ich auch^^. also seid doch froh, dass ihr an der beta teilnehmen dürft auch wenns jetzt ein paar probs gibt. 

so ist das eben. ich sag nur AoC(da kam der ganze mist nach release)


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

naja,macht man nichts dran.
War immer so und wird immer so bleiben.
Kann mich noch gut an den Start von wow erinnern.
Da waren die registrierungsserver auch zusammengebrochen.
4.00 Uhr morgens konnte ich dann endlich meinen Acc erstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> Dein Aufpreis begründet sich einfach darin, dass du einen garantierten Zugang hast. Nicht das du bevorzugt in das Spiel kommst. Bitte die Tatsachen im Auge behalten und nichts an den Haaren herbeiziehen.


Wenn sie aber schon sowas anbieten, dann will der Käufer auch diesen zugang nutzen können...


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

Edit: Doppelpost, sry-.-


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

/sign

Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt kein mmorpg welches nicht mit solchen Problemen zu kämpfen hatte. Außerdem bin ich überzeugt davon, dass zu offiziellen Start des Games keine Probleme in dem Ausmaß geben wird. 

Auch ein Blizzard hatte beim Addon von BC so seine Probleme. Dabei haben sie 2 Jahre zuvor schon versagt. Aber na und? Im ernst ich warte seit 7 Jahren auf das Spiel hier. Als in der ersten White Drawf berichtet wurde das die Lizensen verkauft wurden.

Also was soll ich kann auch noch ein paar Stunden warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akamesta (7. September 2008)

Mhhh... So langsam schwingt die Stimmung innerhalb des Threads um...

Natürlich ist es kagge, wenn man Geld für etwas bezahlt hat, was Andere umsonst bekommen-
und das dann auch noch eher als man selbst.
Das ist aber ein Problem des Spieleherstellers und seinen Komplizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber bedenkt, dass wir uns hier lieber helfen sollten, als uns gegenseitig fertig zu machen.

Ich erinner mal eben an die Moral bzgl. der Beta-Keys:
Alle waren fröhlich, haben Wildfremden vertrauliche Keys zugestellt usw.

Also lasst uns doch einfach nu auch gaaaaanz normal darauf warten, dass wir zusammen
uns später im Spiel einen auf die Mappe geben^^

In dem Sinne: Keeeep WAAAAAAAGHing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanimo (7. September 2008)

Hoch wie schnell die Seiten jetzt laden nur will der Captcha nicht egal wie oft ich die Seite lade ist immer der gleiche und er nimmt ihn beim letzten weiter nicht an.


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder lädt die "war" site jetzt fixer als heut morgen oder etc?
Denke mal es wird sich nur noch um wenige minuten bis höchstens ner std handeln.


----------



## Thunderace (7. September 2008)

jupp die läd schon mal schneller wobei ich glaube es ist mittlerweile bei allen nur einbildung und selbstmutivation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

Wer ja schlimm wenn es jetzt nicht besser läuft als noch heute morgen. ^.^ Aber noch ist der Login ja ausgestellt, also nicht zu viel Optimismus in die Schale werfen sonst gibt es gleich wieder Tränen. 

Waaarghhh!!


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

hehe,dann gabs auch noch zu wenig Server.
Hab noch screenshots wo wartezeiten von 40min die Regel waren. *g*


----------



## Thunderace (7. September 2008)

genau.... dann kommt wieder eine ansage wie damals bei wow.

sie befinden sich in der warteschlange. platz 32847893427545897683947568734689734687568346897346897

wenn man dann endlich drin ist kommt die frau und sagt ...alter merkst du noch was ? du sitzt jetzt schon 3 tage vor der kiste " *lach mich weg


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

es geht voran, News werden aktualisiert und LoginServer werden gewartet... Es kann nicht mehr lange dauern

3 Kippen & 3 Kaffee noch, dann ist es soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderace (7. September 2008)

du meinst eher 3 schachteln kippen aber die 25er bigbox


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

sei doch etwas optimistischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

bei mir ist es jetzt schon bestimmt 40 kippen her seitdem ich mich das erste mal einloggen wollte, heute morgen um halb 10. ^^


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Hab schon vor Frust mein erstes Bier auf. *g*


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

Hoffe das wird heut noch was, morgen geht die arbeit los und hab ich wieder null zeit


----------



## Zoroasther (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> Dein Aufpreis begründet sich einfach darin, dass du einen garantierten Zugang hast. Nicht das du bevorzugt in das Spiel kommst. Bitte die Tatsachen im Auge behalten und nichts an den Haaren herbeiziehen.



Aufpreis gibt es eigentlich nicht einmal, da die Kosten der pre order ja von der CE abgezogen werden. "Garantierter Zugang zur offenen Beta", ja mehr steht nicht drauf. Dennoch bezog ich mich auf deine Aussage, dass man hier eine Beta *kostenlos* spielen wolle und in meinem Fall ist das keineswegs so. Und wenn man bedenkt, wie sich das Antlitz dieser "Open Beta" über die Zeit - vor allem jedoch in den letzten Tagen - gewandelt hat, Stichwort: zehntausende Freikarten für jedermann, würde ich nicht nochmal einen "Garantierten Zugang zur offenen Beta" als ein Kaufargument in Erwägung ziehen.

Was mich viel mehr ärgert ist die Schlamperei, das Chaos, die Unprofessionalität, die schlechte Planung, die noch von fragwürdigen Kommentaren des Herren "Sterntaler" gewürzt werden, im Zuge der heutigen Ereignisse. Wirklich kein "leichter Tag" für GOA. Im Endeffekt nutzt Geduld rein gar nichts. Wir verlieren heute einen Tag einer ohnehin sehr kurzen Open Beta, die für mich, als jemand der die Entwicklung von WAR seit zwei Jahren verfolgt und keinen CB Zugang bekommen konnte, eine wichtige Testphase sein sollte. Dass es bei "allen anderen" schlecht lief, ist für mich auch wenig tröstlich und in Wahrheit keine Entschuldigung für inadäquate Vorbereitung. Wie schon oft erwähnt wirft das kein gutes Licht auf GOA, die im Vorfeld schon mit Skepsis und Kritik bedacht waren. Man kann nur hoffen, dass es besser wird und der heutige Tag das "Übliche" im MMO Bereich ist, so dass wir in Zukunft mit gutem Support für unser Lieblingsspiel rechnen können.

Alles in allem, verschwende ich meine Zeit nicht mehr mit Ärger und kann nur sagen: "Man wird sehen..."


----------



## Jarl1886 (7. September 2008)

hat wer AoC gespielt? wenn ja, dann regt man(n) sich über sowas hier noch nicht auf^^


----------



## Blood80 (7. September 2008)

Oh man hatt jemand den Cod 303 ???

was kann man machen ?


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

aoc, naja, solche probleme hatte ich damit nicht


----------



## b14ck4ng31 (7. September 2008)

jooxerl schrieb:


> Also Leute bleibt ma geschmeidigt und lasst die leute ihre Arbeit machen ... ich sag jetzt mal um 18.00 Uhr wird jeder zocken können .... und wenn net dann halt erst Morgen .. is doch nur ne Beta wo wir WAR helfen solln zum Release noch besser zu werden. Also bitte ich euch auch gleich nicht nur hirnlos zu flamen sondern verbesserungs Vorschläge zu bringen wenn es soweit ist. Ihr werdet am Realese eh 80% eurer Freizeit damit verbringen also nutzt noch eure "Freie Zeit".




mich störts grad auch nicht wirklich aber es ist schon nach 18uhr und ich versuche bereits seit 10 stunden den entwicklern von war zu helfen, jedoch konnte man während diesen 10 stunden nicht mal sein passwort des accounts wiederherstellen den man vor über einem jahr angelegt hat noch konnte ich einen neuen account erstellen da wie bekannt keine bestätigungsmail kommt. ich wollte heute eigentlich nur in aller ruhe meinen code eingeben um den account für die beta zu registrieren damit ich morgen in aller ruhe loszocken kann. dies war jedoch wie ich nun feststellen musste etwas zu viel verlangt. naja hoffe ich halt weiter das meine registrierung bis morgen bearbeitet wurde.

so long... schönen abend noch an alle wartenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akamesta (7. September 2008)

Homepage ist grad komplett down, denke, sie überarbeiten grad alles.
Es wird besser Leutz; Frage ist nur, wie lange das "überspielen" der HP dauert.


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Wenn Du so weiter machst wird der Thread auch gleich geschlossen.


----------



## muecke79 (7. September 2008)

geile seite perfect zum abschalten und warten auf die beta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Ihr rafft das nicht oder?

Lest mal die Netiquette.


----------



## Deadwool (7. September 2008)

ui, hier gehts aber ab!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde ja auch mal zeit dass es in den AoC Foren wieder etwas ruhiger wird, und man sich dort wieder mit Erwachsenen unterhalten kann.


----------



## Thunderace (7. September 2008)

na toll...das ist wie die beta zu war. bleibst im ersten teil hängen

auch nicht viel besser *lach


----------



## Sasamur (7. September 2008)

Sooo, gemütlich mein 7 Bier aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt warten bis es klappt!

Wird schon Leute!


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

Wieviel Reports dürfen die Mods heute noch bekommen?^^


----------



## Gerdalf (7. September 2008)

Von War-europe.com:
Sicherlich habt ihr alle unsere Nachrichten über die Registrierungsseite und den Patchprozess verfolgt. Einige von euch sind im Laufe des Tages in diesem Zusammenhang auf Probleme gestoßen. Wir sind uns dieser Probleme bewusst und arbeiten an einer Lösung.

Wie wir in einer vorangegangenen Nachricht geschrieben haben, kann es beim Verbinden mit unserem Kontosystem zu Timeouts kommen (Fehlermeldung 414). Die Verbindung zwischen der Webseite und unserer Kontodatenbank braucht noch etwas Optimierung. Unsere Techniker arbeiten daran und leider bremst diese Arbeit den Prozess noch zusätzlich ab. Wir erwarten in Kürze deutliche Verbesserungen.

Ein Missverständnis besagt, dass jeder einen neuen Account benötigt. Dies trifft nicht zu. Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com besitzt, braucht ihr nur noch euren Code auf dieser Seite einzugeben.

Einigen von euch wurde während des Registrierungsprozesses gesagt, dass ihr Code abgelaufen ist. Wir suchen momentan nach der Ursache dieser Fehlermeldung. Ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass der Code gültig ist und bleibt.

Es kann passieren, dass der Patcher seine Arbeit einstellt. Unser technisches Team arbeitet an einer Leistungssteigerung des Patchers und einige ihrer Änderungen können dazu führen, dass die Verbindung zwischen eurem Client und unserem Patchserver kurzzeitig abbricht. Wenn dies eintrifft, startet den Patcher bitte neu, er nimmt seine Arbeit am Beginn der Datei wieder auf, die herunter geladen wurde, als die Verbindung verloren ging.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten und arbeiten an einer Verbesserung der gesamten Situation. 




-Das bedeutet in etwa...NICHTS was wir uns vorgenommen haben heute durchzubringen klappt und wir sich verzögern.Nicht eine sache klappt im moment.Also ich versuchs dann morgen...


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Die Mods tun mir eh schon leid, aber das hier jetzt noch dieser Mist auftaucht ärgert mich sehr.

Das die Verantwortlichen für dieses Forum dafür uU. zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden können, wenn Inhalte dieser Art auftauchen ist den meisten gar nicht klar.


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Sasamur schrieb:


> Sooo, gemütlich mein 7 Bier aufgemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe Sasamur nachher bist Du so blau das Du die Anmelderei nicht mehr auf den Schirm kriegst...lol


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

Gerdalf schrieb:


> Von War-europe.com:
> Sicherlich habt ihr alle unsere Nachrichten über die Registrierungsseite und den Patchprozess verfolgt. Einige von euch sind im Laufe des Tages in diesem Zusammenhang auf Probleme gestoßen. Wir sind uns dieser Probleme bewusst und arbeiten an einer Lösung.
> 
> Wie wir in einer vorangegangenen Nachricht geschrieben haben, kann es beim Verbinden mit unserem Kontosystem zu Timeouts kommen (Fehlermeldung 414). Die Verbindung zwischen der Webseite und unserer Kontodatenbank braucht noch etwas Optimierung. Unsere Techniker arbeiten daran und leider bremst diese Arbeit den Prozess noch zusätzlich ab. Wir erwarten in Kürze deutliche Verbesserungen.
> ...


Legenfalls sagen sie Etwas. 
Gut das sie weiter daran arbeiten, und manche endlich in Ihre beta können. 
Ich drück euch mal die Daumen das es morgen dann geht, auch wenn das da natürlich schon doof ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles was sie sich vorgenommen geht net... auch net schlecht^^


----------



## Thunderace (7. September 2008)

wer hatte denn vorhin die quelle aufgetan das die seiten von war neu hochgeladen werden ?

woher stammte diese quelle `?


----------



## Sasamur (7. September 2008)

Kann sein ja, aber dann ist es auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag!

Am besten geht ihr jetzt alle schlafen das ich mich regen kann, bevor ich nichtmehr Fähig bin.


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

*grummel*
Ab morgen bin ich wieder auf Montage und hab keine Ahnung ob das Hotel ne Verbindung hat.


----------



## Ownzu (7. September 2008)

Hmm stimmt Bulk hatte ich nicht dran gedacht,fand es irgendwie witzig naja.Sollte vielleicht nicht alles lesen was hier geschrieben wird seid heute morgen ^^


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

dieses Gelaber über ist doch nur BETA nervt mich, ich hatte mir extra die CE vorbestellt um an der Beta teilzunehmen, also richtig Kohle bezahlt und bekomme nix.

Ich weiss ich hätte mir auch auch Normale Version vorbestellen können, das war aber zu diesen Zeitpunkt noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## chilledkroete (7. September 2008)

Schade, langsam verliere ich auch die Hoffnung dass das heute noch was wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dann werde ich mal auf Morgen hoffen.


----------



## con1acs (7. September 2008)

was glaubt ihr so bis wenn(wenn es heute überhaupt noch dazu kommt) die server online gehen könnten?


----------



## Klaviaer (7. September 2008)

Nehmt es leicht. Wer wissen will was Ich dazu sage, hier mein Blogeintrag:

http://my.buffed.de/user/386559/blog


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Ownzu schrieb:


> Hmm stimmt Bulk hatte ich nicht dran gedacht,fand es irgendwie witzig naja.Sollte vielleicht nicht alles lesen was hier geschrieben wird seid heute morgen ^^




dann lösch den Link von der Seite davor auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Hab ich auch Feroni,und was willst Du jetzt machen,aus dem Fenster springen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chilledkroete (7. September 2008)

Hm, ich glaub jedenfalls nicht das die Server heute noch online kommen!


----------



## Sasamur (7. September 2008)

con1acs schrieb:


> was glaubt ihr so bis wenn(wenn es heute überhaupt noch dazu kommt) die server online gehen könnten?



Die Server sind doch schon online.

Man kann sich nur nicht Regestrieren...


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Das bezweifle ich langsam auch(die Registrierung),naja...


----------



## Jarl1886 (7. September 2008)

wie gesagt....einfach abwarten. durch rumheulen usw wirds ja auch nich besser. wird schon iwann passen


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

Jarl1886 schrieb:


> wie gesagt....einfach abwarten. durch rumheulen usw wirds ja auch nich besser. wird schon iwann passen


Rumheulen macht aber spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## con1acs (7. September 2008)

meine ja eigentlich auch die Anmeldung^^ aber ihr habt ja leider Recht man kann rein garnix an der Lage verändern...


----------



## Jarl1886 (7. September 2008)

naja...wenns nich heute klappt dann morgen(hoffe ich)^^


----------



## Deewee (7. September 2008)

Stell dir vor es ist Beta... und keiner kommt rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasamur (7. September 2008)

Doch die aus der Closed Beta schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## con1acs (7. September 2008)

Ich find ja (nach reichlichem lesen der Forenbeiträge) das die Idee einiger Leute, dass die ganze Beta nur ein Versuch war die Server Leistung zu überprüfen garnicht so dumm ist.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

con1acs schrieb:


> Ich find ja (nach reichlichem lesen der Forenbeiträge) das die Idee einiger Leute, dass die ganze Beta nur ein Versuch war die Server Leistung zu überprüfen garnicht so dumm ist.


Joa mythic/goa/ea haben euch alle verarscht? hmm vllt. für den heutigen tage stresstest aber ab morgen sollte die Open BEta spielbar sein


----------



## Thunderace (7. September 2008)

Die sind doch da bestimmt schon im Feierabend für heute. Glaube kaum das die rund um die Uhr im Einsatz sind


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Das wird heute eh nix mehr. GOA hat's richtig schön verbockt, saubere Arbeit. Seit über 10 Stunden kriegen die hier nix gebacken, is doch lächerlich.


----------



## Mariand (7. September 2008)

Mich nervt nur nen bissel die Reaktion von Warhammer... 8.30 sollten die Accs erstellbar sein... da ist doch klar das jeder 8.30 versucht eizuloggen... es müsste denen doch auch einleuchten das das net klappt! Naja müssen die ja selber wissen! Aber freue mich schon wenn die das Prob gelöst haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*www.atomwow.de.vu*
einfach mal besuchen und Spaß haben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Denk mal dran und fühlt euch toll^^:
Wenn wir nich den Server sowas von überstrapaziert hätten, wäre der Release eine blamage geworden, aber die haben des wirklich auch sowas von verbockt aber des war unser job den mal zeigen das die ziemliche Fehler gemacht haben


----------



## Lesdraka (7. September 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe auch die ganze Zeit zu GOA gehalten. Fehler passieren, bei der Beta wird viel getestet, Stresstest, usw...

Aber mittlerweile kippt meine Stimmung auch. Bei der ganzen Sache konnte man doch nicht von einem Stresstest reden. Es war nicht so, dass das System irgendwann überlastet zusammenbrach und man ermitteln konnte wie stark alles belastet werden kann, sondern die Server waren ja schon nach den ersten 5 Min komplett zu.

Und ganz ehrlich: Die Registrierung + Patch laden + Start der Open Beta an einen Tag und dazu noch auf einen Sonntag zu legen ist einfach nur blöd, wenn man bedenkt, dass das ganze System nicht mal den kleinsten Ansturm verträgt.
Wenn ich doch weiß wieviel Beta-Keys ich verteilt habe( mindesetns 100.000), dann hab ich doch eine ungefähre Vorstellung was auf mich zu kommt.

Ganz ehrlich, Beta hin oder her, aber das war negativ publicity vom Feinsten. Ganz besonders, dass zu keinem Zeitpunkt brauchbare Informationen auf der offiziellen Seite kamen.

Denn Leuten so den Mund wässrig zu machen und dann zu sagen Ätsch Bätsch du kriegst nicht... Das ist nicht nett!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

des heist nich das ich für GOA bin, schau mal meine Signatur an... :-D


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Gebe Dir vollkommen Recht,Lesdraka.

Sie wollen wow ausstechen,nach Möglichkeit.
Und das die Techniker die ganze Nacht da sitzen bleiben bis der Mist funktioniert dürfte eigentlich klar sein.
Goa ist auf dem besten Weg sich Ihre Kunden zu verprellen und ich denke das Sie das,logischer Weise, auf keinen Fall möchten.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> des heist nich das ich für GOA bin, schau mal meine Signatur an... :-D


zieh den pfeil noch rüber zu EA


----------



## Lesdraka (7. September 2008)

War auch keine Antwort auf deinen Post panic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hatte ein bißchen länger gedauert bis ich meinen verfasst hatte, da war deiner noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akoras (7. September 2008)

bedauerlich ist es schon, gerade wenn man sich auf diesem Markt behaupten will... aber ändern können wir da eh nix :-)

Pünklich zum Release werden die Server funktionieren...


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Passiert mir auch immer..
hätte aber irgendwie gepasst


@Razyl warum den EA die haben doch damit nix zu tun^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. September 2008)

Ich bin leicht genervt, aber letztendlich konnte man das so eigentlich erwarten. 

Das Argument "Stresstest" zieht aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so ganz:

- In verschiedenen Foren wurde GOA gebeten, die Key-Registrierung über mehrere Tage zu verteilen, da alle damit gerechtnet hab, dass es solche Probleme geben wird. Es wurde nur geantwortet, dass man sich keine Sorgen machen solle, wenn Probleme entstehen sollten, würden die schnell und umfangreich behoben.  Der Flaschenhals war also längst bekannt. Und eine solche Situation muss auch nicht getestet werden, da der eigentliche Spielstart mit weniger Andrang ablaufen wird (verschiedene Headstarts, Spielverkauf an einem Donnerstag,etc.)


- Laut Foren gab es in den USA kaum Probleme, und dort läuft die Beta so ja bereits. Man hätte also die Serverstrukturen von dort übernehmen können. Bleibt die Frage, wieso der Stresstest dort keiner war, und hier zum Stresstest für die potentiellen Kunden ausufert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> Passiert mir auch immer..
> hätte aber irgendwie gepasst
> 
> 
> @Razyl warum den EA die haben doch damit nix zu tun^^


Och, als Publisher EA... ich kann mir besseres vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die machen doch auch druck auf Goa/Mythic
Und EA ist sch***, wenn ich das schon bei NFS sehe: 1 teil gut, 1 teil schlecht, 1teil gut....


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Ich glaube das die gerade die halbe Seite löschen weil wenn ihr euch mal anschaut:
-fast alle news wurden gelöscht
-die Navigation links funkt nich mehr

und sonst geht auch nix mehr (also is die Seite sozusagen nutzlos weil registrieren kann man sich ja auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Ganz so ist es ja nicht.
Hab schließlich 57,00€ bezahlt damit ich die OB und den Voreinstieg spielen kann.
Was machen müssen sie schon.
Es waren ja schließlich 55000 CEs.
Sprich 55000 zahlende Kunden.


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Vielleicht denken die ja wir sind unwichtig und wollen deswegen keine schlete publicity in den USA bekommen weil sie dort ja mehr Potentielle Kunden haben


----------



## Dayanus (7. September 2008)

Lewellyn schrieb:


> Ganz so ist es ja nicht.
> Hab schließlich 57,00€ bezahlt damit ich die OB und den Voreinstieg spielen kann.
> Was machen müssen sie schon.
> Es waren ja schließlich 55000 CEs.
> Sprich 55000 zahlende Kunden.



/signed


----------



## Father (7. September 2008)

*Lohnt es sich da denn das Spiel beim Release auch zukaufen ?
Und lässt es lieber, WoW funktioniert ja....*


----------



## Lyx (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub fast das wird heute nix mehr.
Wenn ich da lesen muss das an der Seite was falsch programmiert wurde, heute Sonntag ist und das ganze Theater schon seit heute morgen um 8:30 Uhr läuft.
Da verlässt mich die Hoffnung das um diese Zeit noch ein Programmierer fit genug ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt .. oder wie war das. Teuteuteu ^^


----------



## jooxerl (7. September 2008)

email kam "schon" zurück nur anmelden geht noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

@Father
wow hatte auch Startschwierigkeiten,nicht zu vergessen.
Das was heute passiert ist super ärgerlich aber hat mit dem Spiel,hoffe ich, nichts zu tun.


----------



## Asgaard (7. September 2008)

Also meine *ERSTE* Beta isses zwar nicht - um genau zu sein isses meine dritte - aber ich find das ganze doch schon etwas witzig.
Die Macher wissen ja nicht erst seit heute, dass ein Ansturm folgen wird. Hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass gleich mal garnichts mehr geht ^^
Is mein erstes mal, dass ich es so erlebt habe wie bei WAR.

Aber ich bin nicht wütend. Ich weiß auch wie schnell mal ein Computersystem das Spinnen anfängt und ich möchte nicht in deren Haut stecken
die das jetzt beheben müssen. Dauernd den Chef im Rücken der "schnell schnell" sagt. Nein danke.
Ich wünsch uns und ihnen viel Glück, dass wir heute noch was von WAR zu sehen bekommen und wenn es nur der Loginbildschirm ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FLAMEN bringt auf jeden Fall mal garnix.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

Das "beste" was denen noch passieren könnte das das gesamte System(alle computer/server etc.) abschmieren und sie alles neu drauf machen müssen...


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Asgaard schrieb:


> Also meine *ERSTE* Beta isses zwar nicht - um genau zu sein isses meine dritte - aber ich find das ganze doch schon etwas witzig.
> Die Macher wissen ja nicht erst seit heute, dass ein Ansturm folgen wird. Hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass gleich mal garnichts mehr geht ^^
> Is mein erstes mal, dass ich es so erlebt habe wie bei WAR.
> 
> ...



gut gesprochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkelzfan (7. September 2008)

Hm das ist ja so ähnlich wie hier AOC-Versprechungen


----------



## argun23 (7. September 2008)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, was sich hier einige Leute die Mühe machen andere zu beruhigen. Also ich denk mal, wenn die Whyner und Flamer wegbleiben wird das Spiel dennoch sehr erfolgreich werden, und sogar für den Rest wesentlich angenehmer zu spielen. 

Von daher, jeder der denkt, es sollte jetzt alles 100% funktionieren, bugfrei sein und flüßig ablaufen und sich drüber aufregt, dass das nicht geht, schönes leben noch, vlt trifft man sich ja bei ner anderen beta, aber hoffentlich nicht bei WAR. Ich kenne GOA und Mythic schon lang, und es gab immer welche, die rumflamten, ich kann nur sagen, die machen ihre Sache schon gut so. 

Just my f*ckn 2 pence

Und witziges Banner, kill GOA...wenn ichs mir so überlege...geh sterben panic 401.


----------



## Cerubin (7. September 2008)

Ich bin auch etwas enttäuscht.
Bei so einer großen Firma die dahintersteckt,sollte dies besser gehen.
Der Ansturm auf die Seite sollte bekannt gewesen sein,da die Käufe nachzählbar und die Gratis und CB Tester feststanden.
Man sollte ,den Käufern ein Extra Bonbon für den verhunzten Sonnatg am PC geben.
Ein Ingame Item für den Start etc.
Leider wissen die zu gut das man es eh spielen wird...zumindest am Anfang.


----------



## Fireleaf (7. September 2008)

Wie soll man ruhig bleiben, wenn man den ganzen Tag sich registrieren will, nach 4h wieder kommt und dann
die shceisse immernoch nicht geht?!
Ich finde das ist eine Frechheit

Wenn mein Beta Key dann nicht geht flipp ich komplett aus


----------



## BlaXioN (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE

und alle 

JEDE ZELLE AN JEDER STELLE......


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

BlaXioN schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE
> 
> und alle
> 
> JEDE ZELLE AN JEDER STELLE......


OMFG^^


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Ich denke das wird auch passieren.
blizz hat auch oft den leuten einen Spieltag geschenkt weil es nicht Rund lief.
Das sollte auf jeden Fall ein Ansporn sein.


----------



## Eldyna (7. September 2008)

argun23 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, was sich hier einige Leute die Mühe machen andere zu beruhigen. Also ich denk mal, wenn die Whyner und Flamer wegbleiben wird das Spiel dennoch sehr erfolgreich werden, und sogar für den Rest wesentlich angenehmer zu spielen.
> 
> Von daher, jeder der denkt, es sollte jetzt alles 100% funktionieren, bugfrei sein und flüßig ablaufen und sich drüber aufregt, dass das nicht geht, schönes leben noch, vlt trifft man sich ja bei ner anderen beta, aber hoffentlich nicht bei WAR. Ich kenne GOA und Mythic schon lang, und es gab immer welche, die rumflamten, ich kann nur sagen, die machen ihre Sache schon gut so.
> 
> Just my f*ckn 2 pence



Naja also den letzten Satz kann ich nicht unterstreichen, unter "gut" stelle ich mir schon einen etwas anderen Ablauf vor. Es gibt wie viele Vorredner ja schon sagten  vorab genügend Möglichkeiten viele Probleme zu verringern. 

Es ist wie erwarten das meiste schief gelaufen, momentan haben es nur 5000 Spieler auf die Server geschafft und das ist sicherlich alles andere als "gut", vor allem für das Ansehen der Spielemacher dieses Spiels.


----------



## Yaralin (7. September 2008)

leute.... imme mal ruhig bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es wird schon werden. ich war bis 18.30 arbeiten und es geht noch nicht, NA UND? dann probier ich es eben gleich nochmal, und spiel in der zeit was anderes ^^

greetz


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

gibt es schon neue infos wann der login wieder funktioniert?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz entspannt bleiben, abwarten bis neue News kommen und dann reagieren... alles andere ist doch schwachsinnig und nur weil ihr hier spamt als wären die Hunnen hinter euch her und flamed als seiet ihr die Innenarchitekten der Hölle wird es auch nicht besser oder schneller gehen...


----------



## Eldyna (7. September 2008)

Unserer Registrierungsserver sind momentan wegen einer *kurzen* Wartung nicht erreichbar. Während der Wartung werden alle noch offenen Registrierungsprozesse abgearbeitet, bevor der Server wieder zur Verfügung steht.


Naja unter kurz verstehe ich eine Zeit unter 2 Stunden...


----------



## !Jo (7. September 2008)

vllt doch sich eine US Version von WAR holen... hmmm...


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Ich glaube dies ist alles ein Verschwörung von GOA...sie wollten nur durch die Beta Keys Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen, auch wenn GOA Image verliert, dass sie es nicht schaffen eine Beta hinzubekommen, aber sie haben die Aufmerksamkeit die sie jetzt brauchen damit alle das Spiel sich kaufen..
Meine Theorie ...


----------



## Doldress (7. September 2008)

ist eben ein Beta test hab ich auch aufs warten eingestellt 
obwohl man schon sagen kann das um ein ernstafter betatest zu sein die zeit doch argh kurz ist 

also gedult gedult


----------



## Heribert40k (7. September 2008)

HA HA SEHR GEIL! JEDE ZELLE.... xDDD


----------



## Heribert40k (7. September 2008)

CODE 1103 xI


----------



## Daviii (7. September 2008)

Meine Theorie: GOA hats versaut.


----------



## Marcur (7. September 2008)

An sich bin ich auch ganz Ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich stört es nur ein wenig das ich 70 Euro hinlege für die Collectors Edition und ich mich nicht einmal Registrieren kann. Das Man den ersten Tag nicht gleich drauf los hetzen kann, das ist und sollte jedem klar sein, aber zumindest sollte man die möglichkeit haben sich einen Account zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das is meine Meinung.


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Die sollten sich mal an der Google Chrome Beta nehmen xDDD
da funktioniert  *alles*


----------



## Glaria (7. September 2008)

Lewellyn schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird auch passieren.
> blizz hat auch oft den leuten einen Spieltag geschenkt weil es nicht Rund lief.
> Das sollte auf jeden Fall ein Ansporn sein.



jop bin ich auf dafür.... dafür dürfen alle benachteiligten einen Tag länger beta spielen...

ne sry das is lächerlich.... keiner zwingt dich den ganzen sonntag refresh zu drücken


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Der Login ist scheinbar wieder verfügbar. Zumindest dreht sich das Rad wieder und es steht nichts mehr da von wegen "Login zur Zeit nicht möglich".

Hui... Fehler 414.

Die Wartungsarbeiten haben sich gelohnt... Respekt an GOA. Mal eben 4 Stunden die Login Server vom Netz genommen, die Techniker waren wohl scheissen und jetzt kann's wieder von vorne losgehen. Supi.


----------



## Bersi22 (7. September 2008)

Lieber jetzt als am 18.9...ich wette gegen 22 uhr läuft alles.


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Der Login ist scheinbar wieder verfügbar. Zumindest dreht sich das Rad wieder und es steht nichts mehr da von wegen "Login zur Zeit nicht möglich".
> 
> Hui... Fehler 414.
> 
> Die Wartungsarbeiten haben sich gelohnt... Respekt an GOA. Mal eben 4 Stunden die Login Server vom Netz genommen, die Techniker waren wohl scheissen und jetzt kann's wieder von vorne losgehen. Supi.



Die Iren haben zuviel Whiskey getrunken...


----------



## DAmado (7. September 2008)

Was ich nur nie verstehe, was sämtliche MMORPG Hersteller betrifft, wieso sie nicht zum Start der Open Beta bzw zum Relese sich weitere Server für die Accountseite anmieten denn jedesmal sind die Accountseiten mit dem Ansturm überfordert. Es ist ja nichts neues aber immer wieder sind die User die Leidtragenden, soweit man das bei einer Open Beta eben sein kann. Würde man zumindestens Server anmieten, wenn man schon nicht kaufen möchte, würde dann hätte man einen guten Eindruck bei potenziellen Kunden und der Fachpresse hinterlassen. Da würde sich das Geld für gemietete Server sicher rentieren wenn man dafür bei der Fachpressegute Beiträge bekommt das mal jemand einen Open Beta/Release hinbekommen hat ohne abstürzende Server.


----------



## Daviii (7. September 2008)

Bersi22 schrieb:


> Lieber jetzt als am 18.9...ich wette gegen 22 uhr läuft alles.



Um 16 Uhr meinten die Leute noch, alles würde gegen 18 Uhr laufen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heribert40k (7. September 2008)

ist das bitter, ich habe ienen account aber hab die daten nicht mehr genau im kopf... oh mann jetzt mussi ch noch nen neuen erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAmado (7. September 2008)

Bersi22 schrieb:


> Lieber jetzt als am 18.9...ich wette gegen 22 uhr läuft alles.



Ich gehe jede Wette ein das am 18.09.08 wieder sämtliche Accountserver überlastet werden, vielleich nicht so stark wie heute da es sich mehr auf den ganzen Tag verteilt. Lediglich die User die schon ein paar Tage früher ihren Keys registrieren dürfen werden Glück haben da dort deutlich weniger Ansturm auf die Server herschen wird.


----------



## Marcur (7. September 2008)

Also bei mir dreht sich da wo der code stehen soll, immerhin schonmal son kreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nen code spuckt er mir nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Du kannst einfach den hier eingeben:
XWF42
Damit kommst du dann zum 414...


----------



## DAmado (7. September 2008)

Bisher hat es noch nie ein Entwickler mal geschafft das die Server nicht zusammen brechen, ich bin mal gespannt wer der erst sein wird der dies jemals schafft.


----------



## leonardot1311 (7. September 2008)

Dror71 schrieb:


> Hättest du dir mit der energie die nötig war diesen geistigen dünpfiff zu verfassen lieber einen runtergeholt  so wären die 2-3 minuten nicht ganz fürn hintern gewesen.
> 
> Das mag jetzt geflammt sein aber was anderes kann man auf so einen geschreibsel nicht antworten.
> Aber da du immerhin schreiben kannst und anscheinend auch den ein/aus knopf an deinem pc findest  versuch ich es trotzdem.
> ...



zu deinem dritten Satz: Im Gegensatz zu Dir hat derjenige den Du da kritisierst keine Rechtschreibfehler drin. Und versuch nicht Englisch zu schreiben wenn es mit Deutsch schon nicht klappt !!
Und anstatt die Spielemacher zu kritisieren, versucht mal eine Programmiersprache zu lernen (für den Anfang und für euer geistiges Alter empfehle ich erstmal Basic) und programmiert mal so ein Game ohne Fehler.....
Leute wie Ihr, die keinen vernünftigen Satz ohne Fehler schreiben können, sollten nicht an Codern rummeckern die ihr Handwerk verstehen und euch ein gutes Spiel abliefern wollen.
Naja, aber irgendwie müsst ihr ja eure schlechten Hauptschulnoten kompensieren.......


----------



## Helevorn (7. September 2008)

JEDE ZELLE JEDE ZELLE

nix geht, hurra  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lesdraka (7. September 2008)

Oh Mann, jetzt da sie Registrierungsserver wieder on sind und es immer noch nicht funktioniert, geb ich es echt auf.

Ich werd dann mal so am Dienstag abend versuchen, vielleicht geht es ja bs dahin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcur (7. September 2008)

Wer sagt das die gehn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

Ich: Sie gehen (bis zum 414er)


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

hab ich damit das letzte wort? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jewly (7. September 2008)

na ja ^^ ich hab grad wenigstens schonmal meine anmeldebestätigung bekommen
nur ... guess what?
der link zum bestätigen geht nicht ://

ich kotz gleich echt aufn tisch


----------



## Marcur (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub ich gebs auf für Heute ... muss um 4 wieder aus den federn :\ viel glück den anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muecke79 (7. September 2008)

ich mache ne gilde auf Name :       Code 414     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcur (7. September 2008)

erstmal ins spiel kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathras (7. September 2008)

So a la   <Code 414 - uns kann nichts mehr erschüttern!>    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thorda (7. September 2008)

Das ist eine Blamage sondergleichen für GOA. So vergrault man sich potentielle Kunden, und schafft sich gleich zum Start einen schlechten Ruf.  Das ganze ist zwar eine offene Beta, allerdings kann man nicht mehr die Masstäbe von vor 4/5 Jahren anlegen. Heutzutage muss selbst die offene Beta einen guten Start hinlegen, ganz besonders bei einer Firma die seit Jahren ein MMO laufen hat.


----------



## Lesdraka (7. September 2008)

lol, cool Idee!!

Gilde Code 414 - das Leben nach der BETA ?? -


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

414...
NACHDENKEN!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

mich stören die fehler und lags nicht... das passiert praktisch immer. aber mal ehrlich das hätten sie besser machen können zb. den start der oben beta und dei eintragung und regestrierung an verschiedene daten (im sinne von plural von datum) legen, dann könnten sie sich auf ein üproblem beschränken..ausserdem ahben sie soo viele beta keys rausgehauen... die müssen gewusst ahben das das die server nicht packen...

mal ganz ehrlich die habens verbockt


----------



## Lesdraka (7. September 2008)

Dazu sag ich nur

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUJey7AllH4


----------



## Halwin (7. September 2008)

Ich bin DRIIIIIIIIINEEEEEEE... Jehaaaaaaa


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

ok, wird alles wieder gut...

Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch
Kopf-->Tisch


----------



## Halwin (7. September 2008)

414 heißt doch, dass ich Gold Open Beta Tester bin, oder?


----------



## Pendelum83 (7. September 2008)

Lesdraka schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUJey7AllH4


 handlung is zwar bissi flach aber im großen und ganzen ein richtig guter sonntag abend film ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 VOLL DER CHILL VOLL DER GROOVE


----------



## panic401 (7. September 2008)

@Halwin WTH??? Ich weis nich wovon du redest


----------



## jewly (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs5HQqElIx4

bestes utubevideo ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenns grad nonsense ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowex (7. September 2008)

Also. Würd ma sagen, dass sowas normal ist. Estrem nervig und zum kotzen aber normal. Und wieso vergrault das potenzielle Kunden?
Also wer nicht mit sowas am Start rechnet ist kein potenzieller Kunde.
Abwarten was am 15. 9. passiert und dann mal sehen, was GOA gegen die Serverprobs unternommen hat (also falls des mit der Open Beta nicht wirklich was wird)


----------



## muecke79 (7. September 2008)

ich bekomm immer wieder die krise wenn ich die war seite aufmach und die News lesen muss 

3. September 2008 Open Beta Platzvergabe (Update )
4. September 2008 Die Open Beta nähert sich !
Bereitet den ansturm vor 
5. September 2008 Noch mehr Betaplätze!
Für den Fall, das ihr noch keinen Code habt (ich habe einen Code 414 )
5. September 2008 Macht euch bereit für die Open Beta
6. September 2008 Kontoseiten sind Sonntagmorgen verfügbar
Ab 8:30 Uhr könnt ihr eure OpenBeta-Code eingeben
8. September 2008 Code 414 übernimmt die Weltherrschaft
18. September .........................................................................


----------



## Canamar (7. September 2008)

wenn ich wenigstens mal eine fehlermeldung bekommen würde....
bei mir ist das login nur nicht möglich....super.....


----------



## Boshafter (7. September 2008)

Mein Tag heute:
Bis 15Uhr geschlafen (die Nacht war lang), bis 16 Uhr gemütlich was essen, mim Hund spazieren gegangen...
Und so gegen 17 Uhr hab ich mein CB-Account ausgepackt und gemütlich mal eine runde gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles super gelaufen, nur halt ein bissschen leer.... wo wart ihr den alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lesdraka (7. September 2008)

Ich glaube Code 414 geht schon um die welt

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=j3aN7zVBv3w


----------



## muecke79 (7. September 2008)

Wir standen alle an deienem Fenster und habe zugeschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoo-only (7. September 2008)

so ein dreck, ich war auf alles befasst... aber sowas wie heute net. warum bin ich heut früh so zeitig aufgestanden, warum hab ich heut nix sinnvolles gemacht, verdammt, ich hätte heut meine traumfrau treffen können :-D aber 414 is ja auch cool.
kommt in 414 wir lieben dich im studivz, dann kömmer auch in monaten noch drüber lachen.
grüße


----------



## scidi (7. September 2008)

414 wir lieben dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLj9PK175Ks


----------



## Halwin (7. September 2008)

allen die noch warten eine gute Nacht. Ich muss morgen früh zum Doc, weil's mir gestern den Meniskus zerissen hat... konnte heut eh nur den ganzen Tag rum sitzen.

 4 1 4  ftw


----------



## jewly (7. September 2008)

tu was für die allgemeinheit und gib mir für heut abend deinen acc XD


----------



## Winn (7. September 2008)

Ich hatte noch nie so viele fehlermeldungen wie beider der war beta... Langsam frag ich mich ob ich bis zum Release überhaupt einmal die beta gesehn hab^^


----------



## webniks (7. September 2008)

WAR is leaving!


----------



## Jarl1886 (7. September 2008)

jawoll jetzt is der loginserver wieder down^^


----------



## Saiien II (7. September 2008)

Down malwieder....
Man 8Std. klicken für nichts...
:x


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (7. September 2008)

kann mich bitte ma wer auf den neusten stand bringen, hab heut morgen von 8 bis 13 uhnr vorn rechner gehangen, nix ging,nur im buffedmegatopic gehangen ;- ) denn schuften, freu mirn arsch ab und nix geht.... der sagt anmeldedaten net korrekt, und wie heut morgen, kein zahlencode zum eingebn wenn ich neu regestrieren will.....


----------



## Lesdraka (7. September 2008)

Versuchs erst gar nicht es geht gar nichts


----------



## Akamesta (7. September 2008)

war der log-in-server jemals on?^^
also so, dass man es on nennen könnte?
bisher nur probleme mit der acc-verwaltung...
es ist scheisse, dass der flaschenhals nicht gleichzeitig der hals der flasche ist,
sondern der bauch das prob ist. sprich:
acc-verwaltung is kagge, weil danach noch patching und dann das eigentliche Zocken kommt;
was passiert denn, wenn die in 3 tagen immernoch net richtig laufen und die in der beta
gar keine realm-tests machen können?
dann war der stresstest eigentlich nur ein fall für den arsch und bei release wirds trotzdem
schlimmer als bei blizzard...
sry, aber an deren latte müssen sie sich messen lassen...
der support dort war zwar anfangs (OB und release) auch net klasse, aber wesentlich besser, als das hier heute.


----------



## Saiien II (7. September 2008)

A2E-DoubleH schrieb:


> kann mich bitte ma wer auf den neusten stand bringen, hab heut morgen von 8 bis 13 uhnr vorn rechner gehangen, nix ging,nur im buffedmegatopic gehangen ;- ) denn schuften, freu mirn arsch ab und nix geht.... der sagt anmeldedaten net korrekt, und wie heut morgen, kein zahlencode zum eingebn wenn ich neu regestrieren will.....


Ums kurz zu machen:
Es geht nicht, es ging nicht und es wird auch nicht gehen.


----------



## Jarl1886 (7. September 2008)

joa es geht wiedermal garnix(wie schon den ganzen tag). die server waren mal wieder da aber es ging immer noch nich und jetzt sind die server wieder down....also auf die nächsten 5 stunden^^


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (7. September 2008)

muhahah, wie geil, naja, wie scheisse...dachte den hellgatebetastart (RIP) kann man nicht unterbieten...


----------



## Saiien II (7. September 2008)

Man könnte doch ein einfaches Warteschlangensystem verwenden...? Man weiß wann man rankommt und kann es einfach anlassen ohne den ganzen Tag stupide auf "Einloggen" zu klicken. Lange dauern tuts eh... aber so weiß man wenigstens das man überhaupt mal rankommt, irgentwann..


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (7. September 2008)

Saiien schrieb:


> Man könnte doch ein einfaches Warteschlangensystem verwenden...? Man weiß wann man rankommt und kann es einfach anlassen ohne den ganzen Tag stupide auf "Einloggen" zu klicken. Lange dauern tuts eh... aber so weiß man wenigstens das man überhaupt mal rankommt, irgentwann..



das is wie der scheiss inner schlange im supermarkt. man nimmt immer die falsche, in usa ham die doch glaub ich auch ne hauptschlange und dann wird aufgeteilt


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (7. September 2008)

Unserer Registrierungsserver sind momentan wegen einer *kurzen* Wartung nicht erreichbar. 

wasn kurz?? wie lange sind die schon down??? war überhaupt schon wer im game??? bestimmt, sonst würden hier mehr tikkern :-(


----------



## Chilbert (7. September 2008)

Mann Mann,

jetzt kommt mal langsam aus dem Arsch, in 14 Stunden keine Lösung für das Problem? Dann wird das Nix mehr.

Hab von GOA nix anderes erwartet, dann wir das heute eh nix mehr da Sonntag ist.

Müssen Sie eh am Montag Spezialisten kommen lassen weil Sie selber nix auf die Reihe bekommen.


Da kann ich nur noch Lob und Anerkennung ausprechen für solch eine Glanzleistung " Respekt".


Schnauze endgültig voll für Heute.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

also meine Geduld und Ausdauer ist am Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheiss Tag !


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> also meine Geduld und Ausdauer ist am Ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jede Zelle in meinem Köper ist glücklich!


----------



## Mariand (8. September 2008)

Ähh`? Sind die login server jetzt wieder on?
Wäre coool wenn mir wer nen PN sendet THX!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    www.war-europe.com !


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

_...Natürlich werden wir euch über den Verlauf der Wartung auf dem Laufenden halten und denken, euch *im Laufe des Vormittags* einen Statusbericht geben zu können..._

ab 12 Uhr könnt ihr wieder flamen!


----------



## Fehler 414 Fansite (8. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> _...Natürlich werden wir euch über den Verlauf der Wartung auf dem Laufenden halten und denken, euch *im Laufe des Vormittags* einen Statusbericht geben zu können..._
> 
> ab 12 Uhr könnt ihr wieder flamen!



*aufdieuhrgucktundauf12wartet*


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

*hust*

_....»Wir sind darüber höchsterfreut, wieder mit Mythic zusammen zu arbeiten und auf unserer fünfjährigen Partnerschaft und gemeinsamen Erfahrung aufbauen zu können«, kommentiert Ghislaine Le Rhun, Geschäftsführung GOA. »Warhammer Online hat ein enormes Potential. *Wir werden uns diesem Spiel mit all der Sorgfalt widmen, die ihm zusteht*.«

....

»Die erste Zusammenarbeit von Mythic und GOA brachte Dark Age of Camelot viele Jahre lang an die Spitze der MMORPGs in Europa«, bestätigte Mark Jacobs, Geschäftsführer und Präsident von Mythic Entertainment. »*Mit WAR wollen wir nichts Geringeres als Europa im Sturm erobern und den Führungsplatz auf dem europäischen Markt zurückgewinnen.*«

...Datum: 06.06.2006_


----------



## -Kaleb- (8. September 2008)

YEAH I <3 Public Quests

das Spiel sieht noch? SCHEISSE AUS! aber die ersten Spielstunden haben dank dam ganzen neuen Spass gemacht.

Public Quests, Wälzer des Wissen alles super!
hoffe spätestens zum Release wird aus der Grafik Qualität auch was ansehnliches sonst bleibt das Spiel trotz netter Ideen auf der Strecke!

naja bis zum WOLTK release wird mich das SPiel sicher gut unterhalten, besser als AOC ist es allemal auch wenn ich bisher nur 1,5 h gezockt hab ^^


----------



## Naridian (8. September 2008)

Habe es gestern Nacht noch geschafft durch zu kommen, auch wenn man dafür den ganzen Tag gebraucht hat. Aber schon der erste Blick ins Game hat die Wartezeit entschädigt. Ich kann euch nur sagen das es sich lohnt zu warten, und ich denke das auch jeder der einen Beta Key hat das Spiel noch betreten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LyráAhdri (8. September 2008)

Hey wenn ihr gestern fehler 414  bekommen habt bei der registry, don´t panic! mail kommt, ich hatte sie heute früh gleich 3 mal ^^ Aber mehr als mail bekommen und bestätigen geht halt nit, naja was solls  abwarten und so irgendwann funzt bestimmt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stress schieben bringts halt gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (8. September 2008)

was glaube so einige "optimisten" hier verkennen ist, dass wir hier NICHT von einer kleinen firma reden wie Funcom oder Codemasters... wir reden nicht von einem kleinen Familienunternehmensartigen Programmierschuppen wie Flakship die EA nur als Publisher haben 

NEIN!!!! 

EA Mystic bzw. heute ja wieder Mystic Entertainment ist 100% Electronic Arts die immerhin über 10 Jahre grösste Videospieleschmiede die existierte (nun nr2 nach Activision/Blizzard)...

EA muss klar sein das warhammer online ihr toptitel ist, der der einzige darstellt der sie wirklich aus den Roten Zahlen bringen kann... es KANN also für EA nicht um 50/60/100.000 Dollar mehr oder weniger gehen um hier die besten Spezialisten der Welt am Sonntag zum Start der Beta anzuwerben... der denn Imageschaden den EA ohnehin schon hat wird dadurch nurnoch grösser

ALSO BITTE... ich habe für solch ein gigantisches Imperium einer Spieleschmiede nunmal KEIN Verständnis das hier gespart wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


... Man könnte ihnen nun (und ich tue es) Absicht unterstellen, dass sie einen Hype erzeugen wollten indem sie behaupten der Andrang sein "unerwartet" gross gewesen... was einfach nicht stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

genauso sich hinzustellen und zu behaupte 5 Deutsche Server für jeweils 5000 Spieler würden für den Deutschsprachigen Raum ausreichen... gehts noch? 

25.000 Deutsche Spieler zu Release ist jawohl nen schlechter Scherz... das deckt nichtmal die Vorbestellerzahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


FAZIT: wenn ihr mich fragt wird hier ganz bewusst ausgereizt wie verständnisvoll die masse an spielern ist ... also regt euch mehr auf ... was hier geschrieben steht ist noch viel zu harmlos


----------



## Churchak (8. September 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> FAZIT: wenn ihr mich fragt wird hier ganz bewusst ausgereizt wie verständnisvoll die masse an spielern ist ... also regt euch mehr auf ... was hier geschrieben steht ist noch viel zu harmlos



Hier sich aufzuregen bringt nada da Mythic und Goa hier wohl kaum lesen werden! 

Hier sich mit dem eröffnen 1001 sinnfreifreds aufzuregen stresst nur die Mods und nervt die Leute tierisch die das Buhhuhu von euch QQlern nimmer lesen können ohne kotzen zu müssen!

Du bist unzufrieden? Schreib ne mail an mythic/goa! Goa geht dir auf den sack? order dir ne US version von WAR und fang auf nem US server an! oder geh einfach mal an die frische luft und schrei nen baum an!
Ist ja ned so das man es ned verstehen würde das leute seltsam werden wenn sie stunden stumpf auf nen Bildschirm schaun und dabei  kreischen "last mich rein !so last mich doch rein!ich will spielen !last mich endlich rein!" aber ihr nervt einfach !  *augenroll*

ps noch mal du willst jammer? MACHS IN NEM FORUM WO MYTHIC UND/ODER GOA AUCH LESEN !


----------



## Chunthoor (8. September 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> genauso sich hinzustellen und zu behaupte 5 Deutsche Server für jeweils 5000 Spieler würden für den Deutschsprachigen Raum ausreichen... gehts noch?
> 
> 25.000 Deutsche Spieler zu Release ist jawohl nen schlechter Scherz... das deckt nichtmal die Vorbestellerzahlen
> 
> ...


Hier bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung ... ich mag mich mit den Zahlen zwar irren, da ich sie jetzt nicht nachgesehen habe, aber wenn ich mich nicht allzusehr irre haben wir doch:

- 75000 vom EA Store
- 55000 CE open Beta keys
- 50000 von Multiplay
- 4600 von buffed.de
- 1600 von onlinewelten
- 1600 von W.A.R.-Welten
- 300 von Allvarar.com
- 100 von gamona.de
--------------------------------
= 188200 keys insgesammt ...
+ die aus der "normalen" Pre Order Box, den Testern aus der closed Beta und denen die ich vergessen habe.
Also dürten es zum Schluß ca. 200000 Keys sein, die grade in Umlauf sind!

Da kann mir keiner mehr erzählen, daß GOA auf den Ansturm nicht vorbereitet war wenn sie im Augenblick nur 25000 Plätze auf den Servern haben. Wobei ich der Meinung bin via livestrteam gestern die Info gehört zu haben, daß nur jeweils 500 Plätze pro Fraktion und Server im Augenblick möglich sind. Was uns, wenn die Info richtig ist nur zu einem Punkt bringt ... 5000 Plätze zu 200000 Spielern = große Verarschung von Seiten GOA & daraus resultierendes CHAOS!
Ich für meinen Teil bin mal sehr gespannt wie es weiter geht ...
Euch allen noch einen schönen Tag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (8. September 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> was glaube so einige "optimisten" hier verkennen ist, dass wir hier NICHT von einer kleinen firma reden wie Funcom oder Codemasters... wir reden nicht von einem kleinen Familienunternehmensartigen Programmierschuppen wie Flakship die EA nur als Publisher haben
> 
> NEIN!!!!
> 
> ...


dir ist schon klar das GOA und nicht EA für die serververwaltung und die EU website veranwortlich ist oder ?


----------



## LunaHexe (8. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> Hier sich aufzuregen bringt nada da ...


Das ist objektiv falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du solltest einfach Deine Psychologie Kurse mal wieder auffrischen dann wüßtest Du daß der alte Spruch "geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid" sehr wohl bis heute gültig ist.

Die Tatsache daß die enttäuschten Kunden ihrem Leid hier Ausdruck verleihen können, trägt dazu bei daß unzählige Amok-Läufe mit vielleicht tödlichem Ausgang vermieden werden können.  Stattdessen wird der Hass auf "die" unfähige Wirtschaft kanalisiert und man erhält Trost und Zuspruch von Leidensgenossen.

Zusammen gefaßt könnte man auch sagen:
Hier meckern hilft leben retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luna


----------



## jewly (8. September 2008)

UPDATE:
Das Problem ist beseitigt und die Server sind wieder verfügbar.


wuuu wenigstens das kriegen sie schnell gefixt ^^


----------



## Chilbert (8. September 2008)

Update:

Wir bitten weiterhin um eure Geduld und entschuldigen uns erneut für die Verzögerung.

Die ist jetzt dann bald erschöpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (8. September 2008)

Serverseitig gab es schon lange keine Probleme mehr. Und wenn, dann wurden die Probleme schnell behoben.

Aufmerksame Leser hätten auch mitbekommen, dass die Server auf 500 pro Seite anfangen, mit einer 1500 Leute Warteschlange versehen sind, und die Kapazitäten in bestimmten Zeitintervallen (ich glaub zweistündlich wars) um 25% erhöht werden. Insofern die Server rund laufen.

Sobald die Server Warteschlangen haben könnt ihr davon ausgehen, dass relativ zügig mehr Platz drauf gemacht wird.


----------



## Ekkiman (8. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> _...Natürlich werden wir euch über den Verlauf der Wartung auf dem Laufenden halten und denken, euch *im Laufe des Vormittags* einen Statusbericht geben zu können..._
> 
> ab 12 Uhr könnt ihr wieder flamen!



Woohoo....es funzt noch nix, wir dürfen wieder....xD


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Woohoo....es funzt noch nix, wir dürfen wieder....xD


Nö

Wie heute früh angekündigt haben wir die Datenbank nun heruntergefahren, um sie neu zu konfigurieren. Im Moment sind wir dabei, die Softwareänderungen abzuschließen, *und wir rechnen damit, euch heute Mittag einen neuen Status mitteilen zu können.*


----------



## Churchak (8. September 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Die Tatsache daß die enttäuschten Kunden ihrem Leid hier Ausdruck verleihen können, trägt dazu bei daß unzählige Amok-Läufe mit vielleicht tödlichem Ausgang vermieden werden können.  Stattdessen wird der Hass auf "die" unfähige Wirtschaft kanalisiert und man erhält Trost und Zuspruch von Leidensgenossen.



irgendwelche geier die kostenlos nen beta schlüssel abgegriffen haben und nun flüsse weinen weil ihr sonntag angeblich versaut wurde weil sie 6h vorm bildschirm gluckten und auf nen butten klickten und sich nun gegenseitig hochschaukeln, würd ich nun wiederum ned als "kunden die ihr leid klagen" bezeichnen ich würd sie als ...... lassen wir das .
bzw solln sie lieber amok laufen wär doch der 1. schritt zu ner besseren welt *g*


----------



## Akarin (8. September 2008)

kann es sein das hier einige schönredner, mit dem Kopf ständig auf den Schreibtisch hauen und sich dabei Beulen holen auf denen steht "" Alles wird gut ""....??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LunaHexe (8. September 2008)

Akarin schrieb:


> kann es sein das hier einige schönredner,...


Der aktuelle terminus technicus für derartige "Schönredner" lautet "Fanboi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luna


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> irgendwelche geier die kostenlos nen beta schlüssel abgegriffen haben und nun flüsse weinen weil ihr sonntag angeblich versaut wurde weil sie 6h vorm bildschirm gluckten und auf nen butten klickten und sich nun gegenseitig hochschaukeln, würd ich nun wiederum ned als "kunden die ihr leid klagen" bezeichnen ich würd sie als ...... lassen wir das .
> bzw solln sie lieber amok laufen wär doch der 1. schritt zu ner besseren welt *g*




Fullsign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Beta ist eine Zugabe für die afaik KEINER bezahlt hat... wenn sich einer extra ne CE oder ne PO Box bei Ebay gekauft hat NUR damit er in die Open Beta kann und 3 Tage früher spielen darf, ist sowieso nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Navidgirnuod (8. September 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar das GOA und nicht EA für die serververwaltung und die EU website veranwortlich ist oder ?



du hast es nicht verstanden oder? bei spielen wie Anno oder Hellgate London war EA "nur" der Publisher... also der der die CD's Pressung bezahlt, bissel werbung macht und alles was vertrieb angeht leitet

bei Warhammer/GOA/Mystic ist das NICHT so... diese firmen gehören 100% zu EA... sie nur ihren Eigennamen aus dem Grund behalten weil EA sich seines miesen Images bewusst ist und befürchtet die Fans von Mystic/GOA zu verlieren wenn sie ihr Logo allzugross auf die Packung kleben


BEI Zweifeln bitte nochmal unter den Begriffen "Publishing" und "Konzernzugehörigkeit" nachschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D00mwalker (8. September 2008)

jooxerl schrieb:


> Also kommt.... hier wird ja sowas von geflamed das is ja nicht mehr normal .... Hier wird EA mit Funcom verglichen buffed fertig gemacht uvm.
> 
> Ich weis ja das ihr ganzen Fanboys übelst auf WAR abgeht und glaubt es sei die erlösung und es läuft alles spitze super reibungslos und noch viele andere tolle adjektive....
> 
> ...




blaaa es ist eine OPEN beta =)


----------



## Ekkiman (8. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Fullsign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja...es gibt da auch noch so Leute wie mich, die bei Amazon CE bestellt haben, dann die Beta-Boc geliefert bekommen haben und dafür 10 EUR latzen mussten.
Nun würde das zwar nachher mit der CE verrechnet, aber im Augenblick bin ich mir gar nicht o sicher ob ich die CE noch haben will  uind ob ich dann meine 10 EUR wiedersehe ist doch sehr fraglich.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (8. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Fullsign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du wärst geschockt ... es gibt menschen die haben geld um sich duzendweise frauen zu kaufen, haben 3 HD beamer und 5 Plasmabildschirme um ihren Billiardtisch im Teller gestellt... ihr eigenes Schwimmbad hat eine 200 Meter Rutsche und ihr eigener Fussballverein hat gerade zum 3. Mal in Folge die Championsleague gewonnen

alle anderen suchen in ihrem Leben nach aussergewöhnlichen nach NEUEM nach berauschenden was nicht mit Geistesvernebelnden Drogen zu tun hat... 

und wieder andere oder die gleichen sehnen sich endlich nach einem neuen Computerspiel weil sie es leid sind sich mit Abfall wie Hellgate, AOC dem 100. C&C Teil oder Need for Speed teil 287437812384 abzugeben


Die Marktwirtschaft so lernen wir alle in der Schule funktioniert mit Angebot und Nachfrage... eine Nachfrage die nicht besteht muss öfter angefacht werden... eine Nachfrage die nicht befriedigt werden kann sinkt...

um auf Warhammer zurückzukommen... Hohe Nachfrage ... viel zu niedriges Angebot durch absichtliche verknappung des Angebots

leider wird die Nachfrage nicht sinken...WARUM??? weil keine alternativen dasind ausser eben Warhammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Naja...es gibt da auch noch so Leute wie mich, die bei Amazon CE bestellt haben, dann die Beta-Boc geliefert bekommen haben und dafür 10 EUR latzen mussten.
> Nun würde das zwar nachher mit der CE verrechnet, aber im Augenblick bin ich mir gar nicht o sicher ob ich die CE noch haben will  uind ob ich dann meine 10 EUR wiedersehe ist doch sehr fraglich.



Die Pre Order für die CE ist nur ne Anzahlung für die CE. Die 10 € werden auf den Preis der CE angerechnet. Also gibts die Pre Order umsonst.


----------



## Krâng (8. September 2008)

hmm ... Kaffee holen , weiter schmunzeln !


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Die Pre Order für die CE ist nur ne Anzahlung für die CE. Die 10 € werden auf den Preis der CE angerechnet. Also gibts die Pre Order umsonst.



Ganz richtig, die PreOrder Box ist lediglich eine Versicherung dafür das man auf jeden Fall eine Version kriegt (Außer bei Amazon)
Bei anderen Dingen kriegt man auch den Kassenzettel und nen Wisch wo's drauf steht, das man eben die Ware dann und dann abholen kann... wenn man aber nun die Vorbestellung storniert kriegt man sein Geld zurück (So war es bisher bei mir immer)


----------



## Ekkiman (8. September 2008)

Ja lesen bildet Kranak....genau das hab ich geschrieben.-.-


----------



## cicon (8. September 2008)

Stimm Dir auch voll und ganz zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Bei vielen war es so, boar beta gogogo anzocken ^^,
dabei ist es ja eine eine vom Entwickler geschenkte spielzeit um Bugs und verbesserungen zu posten, dass vergessen viele. (Auch ich, wenn man einmal den wahn verfällt *gg*).

Ich geb Dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

Also ich bin seit Gestern um 9:00uhr dabei und würde auch gerne zocken is doch logisch..Aber ich war schon bei der WoW dabei und bei den COD Betas und naja ohne probleme wird es nie laufen , deswegen is es ja ne Beta...Ihr dürft nicht vergessen das ihr das hier alle freiwillig macht,und nicht gezwungen werdet Mythic zu unterstützen.Aber für eingefleischte zocker geghört das einfach dazu ,die Beta zu Zocken und verbesserungs vorschläge zu geben....


Und in 1 oder 2 monaten wird es immer noch genug zu meckern geben,aber hey THATS ONLINE GAMING...............Ihr könnt nicht erwarten das ein spiel aufn Markt kommt und direckt alles funzt......Is ja wie einer der was neues kocht und es immer mehr im laufe der monate verfeinert bis das gericht lecker schmeckt ^^ (doofer vergleich )...

Und an alle die hier rumflamen und nur meckern und sonst was,,,Spielt solange wow und hollt euch War erst zum weinachtsgeschäft, den bis dahin wird das Game bestimmt Top laufen und ein Grafik Patch draußen ist damit nicht alle wieder über die Grafik meckern....

Also in diesem sinne hoffe ich das es bald los geht,damit das geflame über Grafik und anderen belanglosen dinge weiter geht ^^....


Viel spaß wir sehen und ingame


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.

Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld.


----------



## jewly (8. September 2008)

16:00 uhr durch ...
flaaame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

Und das rat Rattert und Rattert zur Überprüfung...


----------



## soefsn (8. September 2008)

Mensch Leute GOA hat sich doch nun öffentlich entschuldigt für den Käse den sie da verbockt haben. Ich Spiele natürlich schon Warhammer Online da ich einer der frühen Beta Tester gewesen bin und muss sagen das das Spiel der Hammer geworden ist und sich das warten gelohnt hat. Es ist völlig anders als WOW und hat sehr viele neue Ideen mit sich gebracht.

Das mit der Offenen Beta haben sie versämmelt, aber lieber jetzt wie zum Offiziellen Start. Und eigentlich sind wir doch auch genau dazu da. Ihr solltet euch bewusst sein das eine Beta nicht nur das Spiel umfasst, sondern auch die Infrastruktur. Und die Infrastruktur hat gezeigt das sie einen grossen Ansturm nicht gewachsen ist.

Wenn ihr alle die Technical und Close Beta gespielt hättet, dann wüsstet ihr mal was Stress gewesen ist. Da wurden einfach die Server abgeschaltet ohne vorher zu sagen das die Server gleich Offline gehen. Oder ich bín mehrere Tage mit einer leeren Sprechblase über den Kopf gelaufen. Also bleibt ruhig und habt geduld. GOA sagte ihr kommt in die Open Beta. GOA sagte nicht das alle zum start in die Open Beta kommen werden.


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

Toll aber wieso dreht sich das kack Rad ununterbrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saiien II (8. September 2008)

Omg!! Mein Code wurde bestätigt.... aber es kommt keine Email... -.-


----------

